# The Truly dumbest of dumb questions



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Hey I'm with you!!!! I don't knit them ,Apparently they are good carry along projects,quick,and easy.Yes they are for dirty dishes,or face cloths.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Drene you're right it is just that, a dishcloth (for dishes) or wash cloth ( flannel/facecloth )..
I knit or crochet them quite a lot especially if i have odds n ends to get rid of..


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is exactly what they are. And you cannot believe how great they are for washing dishes. You knit a bunch of them because once you use them you want one for every day and then you tell your friends, and they tell their friends and...
And there are no dumb questions except the one not asked.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


Not a dumb question. I couldn't see what the attraction was...........until I made and used one! Absolutely love them, far better than any bought ones. I challenge you to make one and use it, see what you think?


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't use them myself, but my mother asked for one for Christmas because her other one was wearing out. And at our church bazaar last year, the three we had for sale were gone almost immediately - we're going to make more this year. People seem to love them!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

When I first learned to knit, I made dish cloths to practice all the different stitches and patterns I was learning. It was small, easy to carry, I could use cheap yarn and it didn't matter if I made a mistake and I also had something useful when I was finished. People are amazed when they come to my house and see all my colorful, beautiful, handmade dish cloths. They are instant gratification and fun to make.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had to check your location. I was correct. To tell you the truth I had never heard of them until I joined a forum. I have made at least 100 of them. I do not like them, but my friends and family love them and visit often to check out my gifting basket. judith


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.

I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.

surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

cakes said:


> i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> 
> I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.
> 
> surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


But that is why you make one for each day of the week. Use for a day and throw it in the wash.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> ...


Exactly! I use a new one each day and toss it in the laundry.


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

ok, another (probably dumb) question: do these need to be made of cotton or will any leftover yarn work? thanks!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

OK Drene, I've been wondering the same thing since I joined KP. They're so cheap to buy I didn't understand it. But then I don't understand where people wear the many beautiful shawls they make. Still love seeing them though.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Not all cottons work well, either.
I've made a few dishcloths out of old cotton yarn that's been around for a while and didn't work well for sweaters. Other yarns that are more towards sweater or home decor yarns don't work so well. They're less absorbant.
I do like the small face cloths, though. They're not a rough as a regular washcloth.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

cakes said:


> because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!


I use mine as washcloths, and since I only wash towels once a week, I hang them up to dry, and wash them later. They last longer than store bought terry cloth, and are a fun way to try out new patterns and techniques. I would rather knit something that actual gets use than make some precious object that gets wrapped in tissue paper and put away somewhere safe. The fact that the cotton yarn is easy to get here in the U.S., and economical, probably adds to the appeal.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!
> ...


 I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!
> ...


Wash cloths are either liked or considered a waste of time. Personally, I also live in Melbourne and need to conserve water, but enjoy using my knitted cloths. I absolutely agree with your post in every way. And to add to it, no two are the same, daily use of one's own knitting effort, pretty in colour and stitch, easy to launder, and, as you say, long lasting. I intend to take them to the nursing home!!!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


Glad you asked that question have been wondering myself, none of my friends who knit make these. but its interesting to see all these answers.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cakes said:


> i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> 
> I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.
> 
> surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


They do. I much prefer J cloths and change them very frequently. I do put them put through the washing machine and as soon as they show signs of wear I use them for cleaning cloths. I have seen some disgusting dish cloths in other homes and even worse, a sponge, for washing dishes one eats off.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I once worked for a dressmaker,(for 1 week) i saw her pick up the dish cloth from the sink, clean up bird poo from her back step, then place the cloth back into the sink.........are you surprised i left?

LOL


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

I was actually surprised when someone suggested I practice my knitting by making dish/face cloths. I have about 2 dozen now that I've made over the past 8 weeks and my mom and son LOVE them for wash cloths. They hold more soap than the net scrubby things. They make great hot pads because they don't burn or melt (cotton is awesome like that. ) I also love trying out new stitches and ideas in something useful instead of a swatch or something.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I never use a cloth to wash my body. YUK


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL[/quote]

I am wondering why you are so vocal about this when you admit you hardly knit! I sure would belong to a group that wasnt in my interest zone, just to criticize what someone else does.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I love mine! made of cotton. They clean better than terry cloth rags. I find I don't need a scrubber for most of my dishes, the texture in the knit does the job. My little brother uses them for his shower. He asked me for 5 about a month ago, to go with the 5 I gave his just before Christmas! He says they feel nicer than loofa! Get a small skein of cotton yarn, and make just one. Try it. if you don't like it give it away. I bet you will. Beside you can make them any size you want. Small, large, medium. I find a lot of the sizes for the premaid dish cloths in the store are way too big. I like them smaller , easier to handle. The last time I made some for me, I also made a couple of drying cloths. Worked out nice.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

cakes said:


> I once worked for a dressmaker,(for 1 week) i saw her pick up the dish cloth from the sink, clean up bird poo from her back step, then place the cloth back into the sink.........are you surprised i left?
> 
> LOL


YUK!!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I have made lots of dishcloths and kitchen towels, as well.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

The type of yarn usually used is Aran weight cotton. It may be stiff as you knit, but it is durable and will soften. Just remember to wash knives from the back of the blade. My husband cut one cloth right in the middle.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I make them and use them until there is nothing left but some strings. I started making them back in the 60's when I got engaged and made a bunch of them. I am still using some of those same knitted or crocheted cloths. Granted they look rough, but are still good for mopping up spills on the floors. 
They started as face cloths/wash clothes, then went to the kitchen for dish cloths, then went to the dust rag bag, then went to the mop bag rags. Now, I have new ones that I use in the bathroom for face cloths and wash cloths. 

Once you use them, you will never know what you did without them. I also have some "special" ones that are used to cover bowls, pitchers of juice or tea, etc. and I have put beads on those to hold them down well.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

they are handy for learning new patterns.
Didn't somebody once mention sterilising them in the microwave?

Bugs? you would be surprised at what lives on a bar of soap or in liquid soap, even the medicated stuff


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL


I am wondering why you are so vocal about this when you admit you hardly knit! I sure would belong to a group that wasnt in my interest zone, just to criticize what someone else does.[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't think of as good a way as you did to put it.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I seem to make a lot of wash cloths and dish rags. I like to use them as wash cloths in the shower. I usually have a stash of them made when I just feel like knitting and don't know what else to knit.If I need a quick little gift for someone I can always tie a few on a bottle of shower gel. One time when we were trying to sell a house, that was vacant, I made some and staged along with some new cooking utensils and bundt pan in the kitchen, sort of a gift basket. I had new towels and washcloths in the bathrooms but also had some handmade knitted spa cloths in the bathrooms. I think this little bit helped the house to sell as it sold pretty quick. The real estate seller asked me if I wanted my things back when the house sold and I said no as they were going to be a gift to the new buyer....


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I had never heard of a knitted dish/wash cloth before I came to the Forum either. I have knitted 3 so far and I must say I love them.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Dish and bath wash clothes are a good way to learn new patterns such as cables and lace work.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> ...


They can be sanitized just like sponges. You can put them in the dishwasher and run them with a load of dishes. Or, you can put them wet into a bowl with half a cup or so of water and run it on high for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jadancey said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't think of as good a way as you did to put it.[/quote]

Yes, does sound a tad odd.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the patterns to make blankets by sewing the squares together. They do look lovely with different colours and patterns.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I also thought that, especially living in our chuck away society. HOWEVER. I made some pretty ones as a gesture to my mum last year for mothers day. she was thrilled and said pity no one knits cloths anymore, I remember when everyone used knitted cloths. so I thought I would knit a couple for myself.. and wow, my hubby wont wash with the regular ones now and I have even seen the kids searching the dish cloth drawer for a knit one. I would say knit them bigger, but what ever you do KNIT ONE.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

cakes said:


> because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!


I have heaps of dish cloths, and rags i make from flannelette going out cheap, and I wash them in the wash once a week. I too am trying to save water and I am on a budget being a single mother so I understand where you are at, however, I would much rather use something I can wash than toss away. More economical.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


Me too! I don't think we had a tradition of knitted dishcloths in UK, but maybe we are introducing it, slowly, slowly....


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

They are the only ones I use! loveeeeee them!


Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No dumb questions on kp,all questions have answers,i don't knit dishclothes either,but a lot of people do,i respect their rights to knit or crochet what ever they want too,just as i knit what i want.I think it's the height of bad manners to take people to task for what they knit. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Just Drene said:
> ...


When I was about 8 I living in the UK, about 35 years ago, I remember my grandmother knitting and using knitted cloths for the dishes when we visited her in Birmingham,


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Witchy Drene, HALLELUJAH someone else has said it. It just seems like a waste of knitting time to me!!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I find myself doing them in the middle of a long boring project I'm knitting. I have to put it down for a while, then doing something I know I will finish fast. Makes me feel good. Their also good for trying new stitches.


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

My statement also!!!!! A while ago this topic was raised and answered. But I did read through all the posts and ....... each to his own. Now I am also going to be slaughtered

:lol:  

Shaon SA


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sandyP said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


Sorry to be ignorant about my own heritage, just hadn't seen any around during my youth. We used 'butchers cloth' which the meat joints get wrapped in. Butcher would give my gran a roll of it every so often. (Used, boil-washed then used as floor cloths when totally tatty) Just shows how much we have to teach each other here on KP!
As for the slightly derogatory posts, I think everyone has a right to their own interests, and I'm sure there are various items each of us can't see the point of making...... Would be such a dull world if we all were the same. Each to his/her own!


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Drene, I'm so with you on this one.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> No dumb questions on kp,all questions have answers,i don't knit dishclothes either,but a lot of people do,i respect their rights to knit or crochet what ever they want too,just as i knit what i want.I think it's the height of bad manners to take people to task for what they knit. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I couldn't agree with you more!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

You can also put them together for an afghan


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

what kind of yarn is usually used for knitting dish clothes and face clothes?


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

what kind of yarn is usually used for knitting dish clothes and face clothes?


----------



## perkins52 (Mar 29, 2012)

I too used to poo-poo the idea, but they really do make wonderful face cloths.
They don't get slimy as flannels are prone to do. My mother and daughter are thrilled with theirs and will use nothing else.
It is also a good way to experiment with different patterns.
give it a go and see.
Avril


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to be in that boat. Then a friend gave me a batch of dish cloths her grandnmother knitted and I tried them. The nubby texture really picks up the dirt, and they are washable and so more environmentally friendly than paper towels. Would I knit one? No time. But they are great.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Before joining KP I had never heard of them, knitted a few, loved them, have given my neighbours and family and have been asked for more please as they love them, just throw in with the other washing, no extra water needed. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I felt that way about scarves once, but now knit them all the time. However, I don't think I'll do dishcloths.


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


i have been making them for many years ,just plain ones.my dil loves them my son says they are fantastic in the shed .i like them because they last longer tan the commercial product and a good hot was and they are as clean as new.friends are always asking for more ,funny thing they dont offer any money toward cotton ,so i have written the pattern for them.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not so, they are great to use for both dishes and in the shower, would not go back to towel washcloths. also better than using chux.


Sjlegrandma said:


> Hi Witchy Drene, HALLELUJAH someone else has said it. It just seems like a waste of knitting time to me!!


 :mrgreen: :hunf:


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I make one dishcloth and two hotpads out of the same cotton yarn as gifts. One lady said it was too pretty to use as a dishcloth and used it as a doily.

I understand, gailshirley, Some people do not realize the time and money it takes to make things. I tell them the cost or offer to teach them to knit. End of conversations.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always wondered too about who uses dishcloths. I personally like to use sponges with a scratchy back attached.
I have knitted some organic cotton washcloths however to be used exclusively for washing my face. They feel great, soft but the garter stitch gives a little abrasion.


----------



## joannefrances (Mar 9, 2013)

right

used to do dishes

some are SO elaborate some very simple

letters/dates/states/holidays and lots lots more!!!

am down here in TEXAS and need to find texas longhorns logo.
can find a star that would do for dallas cowboys.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


I wondered this too ! I bleach and boli my cloths and guess that wouldn't do a knitted one any favours !
Curious question.....Why Witchy Drene ? xx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


I like to knit them as a small carry project or car project. They knit up fast. I use more than one a day and toss them in the wash with oxi-clean.. They last and last. I give them away to family and friends. They love them.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I make dish cloths because I need them to wash dishes. I do not have an electric dish washer, and I hate stinking grungy sponges. Dish cloths do a wonderful job of cleaning dishes and for drying the sink afterwards.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay I Wasn't going to comment,but...here goes. You could make a bunch of them. put them together and tada a lapghan.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol I thought the same, until I wanted a quick gift for a friend who is teaching me to bell ring...so I did her a stockinette cotton dishcloth with a purl relief bell on it, and she loved it! (and uses it!)so a bit of useful fun!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

What isn't to like about a hand knit cotton dish cloth? You can make them large, medium or smaller. What ever fits your fancy or hand size. You can have many different designs or plain cloths not to mention the various colors the cotton yarn makes available. I guess it's a personal preference but for me I don't like a flimsy dish cloth. For those of you who haven't knit or used one give it a try. They make great gifts also.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


Which is why I call them washcloths. I use some in the kitchen, some in the bathroom. They are popular because they work well. They are also great under plants, so they won't drip after being watered. They are re-usable napkins in a lunch, so we can be greener. They double as coasters, and hotpads (for lids of pans). But, they are never (this is the worst) dishRAGS. I do not clean my dishes with a rag. Most of us have dishwashers, but, ya gotta clean the counters. Lots of people ask me to make them some. I generally buy cones. But, some have "request" colors. And ball has some yarn left over, but, not enough for a whole washcloth. All of the ones I keep for myself are of two partial balls put together. Yes, people are obsessed with them. And, if you are obsessed with knitting, they make a nice "leave in the car" project. A cone and two needles, or a ball and two needles. You get stuck waiting, and you have something to do.

I substitute teach. Kids always learn that there are no dumb questions. YOUR question was far from dumb. I kinda feel the way you do about sox. I don't even wear sox, why would I knit them? But, one day when I was teaching a kid raised his hand and said, "Can I hit her?" and pointed to some girl. There really are dumb questions, but, not about knitting.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

I use soft yarn and knit my tiny grandson a themed cloth for his bath on special days. Right now I'm working on one with an Easter chick to take with me when I go see him for the long weekend. For Valentine's Day, I knit him a heart shaped one.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

franbhines said:


> what kind of yarn is usually used for knitting dish clothes and face clothes?


Cotton for dishes. LOVE bamboo for face and body. It's antibacterial!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> The type of yarn usually used is Aran weight cotton. It may be stiff as you knit, but it is durable and will soften. Just remember to wash knives from the back of the blade. My husband cut one cloth right in the middle.


Your husband does dishes?! Lucky you!

I was wondering why Melbourne needs to conserve water. Are you having a drought? Is it always dry there? Don't you have a source of fresh water? I am from land locked Ohio but we have Lake Erie as a source for our water.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Hi, Drene, this thread was 5 pages long when it got to me this morning. not such a dumb question! My SIL has knitted tons of them while she rides in their motor home. I wondered why she didn't put that yarn and labor into something more worthwhile. When she gave them to me, I would quip, Thanks for the doilies. But when I began knitting again after many years, I made a few. When I began machine knitting, I made dishcloths while I learned. Now, I give them to her, and she loves the lightweight ones I make on the machine. Back on the farm, we called it a dish RAG, and that was exactly what they were. . . Rags! Now, when I give them to people, they always say they are too pretty to use. I prefer the machine knitted ones, myself. Ruth


----------



## berniceont (Oct 17, 2012)

No, no, they are truly wonderful. Wait till i tell you what i am doing with them. My grandson is very talented, he is a musician, actor, etc. For Christmas i am knitting him a scarf. No biggy right? Wrong. I have gone through as many cloths as i can find and chose those which represent him. One with a coffee cup, his initials, a heart, a treble clef. One that says "I love Books". A dragon, musical notes. I am doing it in black and red, his favourite colours. One square red one black etc. It is actually a montage of what he loves.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Here in the UK one can buy a sponge on a handle which you fill with washing up liquid.For harder deposits, I use a brush.Never use a dishcloth.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL


I am wondering why you are so vocal about this when you admit you hardly knit! I sure would belong to a group that wasnt in my interest zone, just to criticize what someone else does.[/quote]

I'm with you chickkie. Such negative comments.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

After you use one, you can microwave for about 30 seconds and it kills the odor causing germs. They are great for wiping down counters, shower stalls, cleaning out refrigerators or stoves - anywhere you need a nubby, durable, absorbent, hardworking cloth - even wash your car with them. I've used them for 35 years and no one ever got sick from my doing dishes with them 2 days in a row.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


Be ready for the onslaught...I knit dishcloths to wash the dishes..for family members and sometimes for myself..some may knit washcloths as they work up very quickly when you get bored from working on a project that seems to be going on forever. It's what ever that "floats your boat" that matters..not to everyone else. I bet you have knitted something more then once and others may feel the same way about what you chose to knit..Everyone does their own thing..live and let live...Some even knit/sew all of them together making a throw...with like designs ...


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I often make two cloths, then crochet them together to make potholders/hot mats. Sort of a set---cloth and 2 potholders.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Put them in the microwave and zap for a minute that will kill germs


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Drene. I thought the same as you then I made on. Lovely little pink one with pig design that I found was perfect for cleaning my specs. That was until 2 year old GD found it and said ' lovely' and promptly wiped her nose on it. Must make some more. It's very satisfying as it didn't take long to do either


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I've always wondered too about who uses dishcloths. I personally like to use sponges with a scratchy back attached.
> I have knitted some organic cotton washcloths however to be used exclusively for washing my face. They feel great, soft but the garter stitch gives a little abrasion.


yes. i was thinking about using organic cotton, too. i would not want to be washing myself with conventional cotton that is so full of toxic chemicals. i am sure there is no study on the off gasing or leaching of those toxins. and organic cotton is sooooooo much softer.

and if i was going to make gifts, spending the extra money on a skein of organic cotton is not that much, especially if you can get 2 or 3 out of 1 skein.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I have knit for 40yrs and never made a dishcloth til this year. I am excited to make them now---holidays esp and so many designs out there. It's a nice way to check out a new graph you're designing too. It's a perfect project for beginners and many many people learned to knit this way and have since become one of us. I am against a disposable world and so are many others. I used to only do big or complicated projects but these are great for travel and so appreciated. I enjoy watching a design surface ==fair isle, cables, graphs, interesting st patterns. Much better than wasting one's time on the swatches. I am not a swatch person-- I don't believe in gauge problems showing up ONLY after 4" or 6"! I can proudly say I have never done a swatch. I do a lot of measuring instead. Once a knitter, your tension doesn't vary much is my belief.
I also thank god for the millions of dishcloth makers out there that have prevented yarn companies from decreasing the yardage on these cotton skeins. The trend has been less yardage and ounces on skeins in recent years and I know the dishclothers fought well for 2 dishcloths per sk or at least one big one. Sweaters are "out" for me now when I see I need 11 skeins or more! I want yardage for my projects. 
I am also back to making potholders and trivets since the house is full of doilies now. I need "inbetweeners"--small things to work on while I think of my next project and these are perfect for that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> ....... I've used them for 35 years and no one ever got sick from my doing dishes with them 2 days in a row.


And I doubt they would get sick even after a week of use. Our culture is so germ phobic that it forgets a) we have an immune system that needs to receive more attention for health, and b) we would not be alive without the benefit of germs!!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

First off there are no dumb questions. However I teach knitting and my theory is that if someone has first done something successful and lets face it a dish cloth is fast and easy. With success people will go on to further things. Using a clean cotton yarn is the best and they wash up nicely. I love knitted wash cloths. I am teaching a class with 5 women and this is the first thing i taught them. I got them each size 7 needles, each a different color of a nice cotton yarn - I used Lily's cotton and cream. It provides success and now they are all excited to try something new. it allowed them to critque there knit and purl stitches without having to worry about wasting time, enery and good yarn. Also they make great gifts and when teaching my granddaughters they love giving them to people for Christmas gifts and they are proud of learning the art of knitting and sharing.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

They absorb water so much better..and feel so nice, when using them. I love mine...and as far as keeping them sanitary..all you do is rinse them out and put them in the micro-wave for 2 mins....voila they are sterile again.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dishcloths or washcloths-practically the same thing. The knitted ones clean dishes so well and are great for scrubbing. I knit a lot of them because they knit up quick and are a great travel project. They also sell nicely


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> After you use one, you can microwave for about 30 seconds and it kills the odor causing germs. They are great for wiping down counters, shower stalls, cleaning out refrigerators or stoves - anywhere you need a nubby, durable, absorbent, hardworking cloth - even wash your car with them. I've used them for 35 years and no one ever got sick from my doing dishes with them 2 days in a row.


I sometimes even toss them in the dishwasher. What better place to make sure they are clean.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

oh and the washer and dryer kills any germs. No different than using store bought ones. tide, non cholrine bleach and the dryer and no more germs than your wash cloth and towel. I have also put them then the dishwasher on the top shelf as the water and heat is much higher. Way better than a sponge. just saying.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> Just Drene. I thought the same as you then I made on. Lovely little pink one with pig design that I found was perfect for cleaning my specs. That was until 2 year old GD found it and said ' lovely' and promptly wiped her nose on it. Must make some more. It's very satisfying as it didn't take long to do either


Do you have the pattern for the pig one that you would/could share? My GD would love it both to help Mom and to wash face and body.
Thanks in advance
Judy


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

there are a ton of free patterns for dish cloths on the internet. google knitting dish cloths and you will be surprised at the number of free patterns. Also jo ann fabrics has a little booklet with I think 6-8 different patterns.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's a link to some patterns - including a pig. I'm not sure if it's the same, but at least it's a start...

I've never made one, but after reading all of the posts, I may just give it a try.

Gives me another excuse to buy more yarn!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

you forgot the link.  chalk it up to the time change.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

okay, I hate it when I do that!!!!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I also used to think that dishcloths were a waste of time, but since I had to make one to learn to knit in my class, and then actually used it, I was convinced. The ones you buy at the store don't clean dishes the way these do, and they do wash up very well and last a lot longer. I made one for my sister, and she loves it.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I received some as a gift once and I was hooked. I love handmade disclothes. They last longer, and are stronger. I gave my sister some a few months ago, and she asked me to make some for her next time I was making them. She and her husband, he washes dishes a lot, love them. They are easy to wash. Try one and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks i just printed them all off, these are great for teaching how to read a pattern my friends will surely have success. love free patterns. there are adorable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use mine for wiping down the counters.. if you don't use a dish cloth what do you wipe your counters down with??? I also use them in the shower.. same cloth just different name... (NO I do not use the same cloth I wipe down the counters with in my shower I use a clean one..LOL)
I like a wash cloth for various duty's you can make some for dusting.. cleaning your floors, windows, dirty faces, just make sure once you get started you make several... they knit up real fast, and make wonderful gifts.. I do have to say I prefer a sponge with a scrubber on one side for my dishes but I keep one of these cloths in the kitchen at all times for all the other uses... 
This question has come up several times before... and I still don't understand what else is there to use??? do other country's all use disposable rags??? Paper Towels?? I'm at a loss on that one...


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I will second that one. once you knit and use one then there is no reason to use store bought ones. I never use sponges after taking a microbiology class for nursing. YIKES totally disgusting. yep dish cloths home made wash cloths great little things to knit sitting and watching children or grand children play sports. these and socks are great take along art. They also always seem to start conversations.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

what is a chux?


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Just started on the dishcloth knitting.Plan to make initial ones for all craft groupers ready for Xmas.Use dishwasher,but for worktops,hob,oven cleaning I have been using Ikea towelling baby wash clothes...boil wash,bleach,microwave...lots of ways to keep hygienic.Lindseymary


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I've often wondered this myself but I do know a lot of knitters who love to make them. Perhaps because it is a quick project?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


At KP no question is dumb. And in the long run you answered your first question "what is a dish cloth" a cloth you wash dishes with. Second qustion some enjoy making them thats why so many. They make great gifts. They do a great job cleaning and for the poor of us its cheaper than buying ready made ones especially if you buy the cone cotton. I have used them not only for dishes, but to scrub the tub, coasters and more. Some enjoy them cause they can take them alongs. These are good ways of learning to knit. There are various designs in the dish clothes you learn so many stitches.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Drene, Do you want to start world war 3, lol everybody or almost everybody loves COTTON dishcloths, there easy to make,great for dishes,great for hostess gifts and people who don't knit or crochet can't wait until the next craft sale to buy more, one more thing is, that a beginner can knit a small project and be PROUD of it, a great project to learn new stitches etc. Try them out Drene, you might love them. Ruth
I have no idea what a chux is,


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

well said cathy47


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I make them in washcloth size about ten inches and my family loves them for bathing. For dishes, we use old raggedy tee shirts---tear them off under the arm and we have a washing rag and a drying towel! When they get grubby/torn, etc,. I toss them out!


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

No such thing as a dumb question! Look at the dishcloth thing another way... if you make them all the same size, but in different patterns, you're on your way to one fabulous sampler afghan someday! You could call it your "Dishcloth Afghan!"


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

now that's a good one.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Nelly 58 said:
> 
> 
> > Just Drene. I thought the same as you then I made on. Lovely little pink one with pig design that I found was perfect for cleaning my specs. That was until 2 year old GD found it and said ' lovely' and promptly wiped her nose on it. Must make some more. It's very satisfying as it didn't take long to do either
> ...


I can't do the link but if you go to Ravelry and type in ' Pig out cloth' it's by Elaine Fitzpatrick. It's sooo cute


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Add me to the love love love the handmade cotton group. I can't keep ahead of the requests, they disappear like magic every time I have some done. As for patterns I do like the "picture" ones the best,they keep me engaged while knitting since nearly every line is different. I've also make several dusters and Swiffer type cleaner covers to replace those expensive flimsy throw away things(they work sooooo much better). For those new to cotton wipes knitting here's, by far, my favorite site: http://www.dishandwashclothmania.com 
Have fun!


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

I have made a few for my sister--she uses them at bowling to dry sweaty?? hands. I guess all the women in her bowling group have them. Works for them! Ginger


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I make them to learn new stitches, for a small portable project and for change of pace from a larger WIP, and just because I like them and use both for dishes and bathing. I'm currently trying to learn entrelac (from the Garterlac dishcloth pattern by Criminy Jickets). If there are mistakes, who cares! I love 'em!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

All cotton is best.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

the dishcloths that can be reused, recycled and that make neat little gifts for friends and family. they also satisfy the need to knit and create little works of art, what more can one ask for! I prefer the knitted to the crocheted ones.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

They are fun to make and make a chore fun to do. I have wondered why people would bother to make socks that will be stuck in a shoe. )


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I just have to say the topic of knitting dish cloths cracks me up. I am amazed at all the comments and ongoing discussion. Who would have thought something as small as a dish cloth, that I think almost everyone uses them, could spark such a discussion.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the look and feel of them

I made one for my SIL and smaller version for my g-s (his son) in light gray and blue. Basic and simple for them to use when they go camping. They both like and use them. 

I made myself one for my car. Carry it in the glove compartment. It has come in handy.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My mother loves circular ones to use as doilies.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

There is no such thing as A stupid question


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Over 50 years ago in primary school my class was taught to knit by making Mam a dish cloth out of soft string, I would have been about 8. Since I didn't need to learn to knit as my grandmother had taught me when I was 5 ish, I knitted about 4 of them while my classmates learned to knit and finish one, they were good for washing up but the yarn we used was too expensive to buy, it was educational so was supplied free to schools so we went back to the usual cloths(my father and grandfather's old shirts cut up). Since I am the driver of the family I don't need travel knitting and if I did it would be more likely to be hats which is my fall back at home on the very rare times I don't have at least 4 and usually 6 things on the go at once.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

They are fun to make, a good way to practice, and add something pretty to a necessary job.

Besides, if you make cute washcloths for kids, they love them!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have a dumb question, "what is a chux"??????


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

As I always told my children, there are no dumb questions. How could there be if you don't know the answer?


----------



## painter (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Drene, No question is dumb, just look at all the answers you (we) got. lol I make many, many different colors and patterrns. I do not use them myself, I sell them very fast. Thinking outside the box, they can be used as putting under a plant, bigger ones under a lamp, coasters, just let your mind wonder. Good luck.
This is my first time with KP and so far I am learning so much. Have a great day, Charlotte


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Up until a month ago I thought like you..BUT THEN I knitted a couple. They were pretty..Then I washed my face with one & now I am hooked! I just gave one to my DB..we'll see what he thinks.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I think Chux are (or used to be) disposable diapers.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

I googled chux and found these...

http://www.northshorecare.com/chux1.html?gclid=CIXn_aem97UCFYtU4Aod2QMASg

Are these what folks use??


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> That is exactly what they are. And you cannot believe how great they are for washing dishes. You knit a bunch of them because once you use them you want one for every day and then you tell your friends, and they tell their friends and...
> And there are no dumb questions except the one not asked.


Actually, you need one for each time you wash the dishes...bacteria can build up within the yarn's knitted stitches within minutes. Now, if made strictly out of cotton, they might be able to be "sanitized" in the microwave like one can do sponges...which is probably a good idea!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

A dishcloth can save your life! A year ago my sister in law had a mental breakdown, and it was consequently found that she had a brain tumor and had suffered a stroke. As well, 3 doctors diagnosed her with dementia. Two knitting needles and some peaches and creme yarn saved her! Today she is knitting up a storm, back in her own home with no in home help. She is a proud member of the KnitWits. After knitting abut 35 dishcloths, she graduated to a couple of scarves and the dishcloth shawl! To us a dishcloth is a miracle!!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

How can you be wasting water to wash them when you just put them in with your bath towels when you wash them.You say you don't use a cloth to bathe but surely you must use a towel to dry! I have made hundreds of them and sold at shows,but mostly give to friends. I believe it was someone on KP who said she sent some to her son in Afganistan because they were good to bathe with to get the sand off.
Another point,it's my time to "waste"if I want to.


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a video that used nylon net for "scrubbies". It was cut about 1in wide strips and knit onto squares for scrubbing, no sctatches. So, I thought that you could do the same with tulle (thinner net) but knit it into a wash cloth for a loofa type bath cloth. About 4 rows of knit, and about 4 sections done like that. Wow, does that feel good on dry itchy skin. Then you can take the original net and do the same thing for kitchen use! If you use white net and colored cotton yarn they have an almost frosted stripe. Try it, if you don't like it, clean your car with it!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

jadancey said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL
> ...


Ditto

I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't think of as good a way as you did to put it.[/quote]


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> ok, another (probably dumb) question: do these need to be made of cotton or will any leftover yarn work? thanks!


Need to be made of cotton

When my late mom started making these I thought she was crazy, tili tried one!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

OK!!! Now... This forum has gone and done it!!! I have never knitted or crocheted a 'cloth... Dish or face... But now I have to!!! I am between projects so this should be ideal!!! No dumb answers or controversy... Just a good discussion from all sides! You always learn!!!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> Drene you're right it is just that, a dishcloth (for dishes) or wash cloth ( flannel/facecloth )..
> I knit or crochet them quite a lot especially if i have odds n ends to get rid of..


I crochet and seldom knit but I do make lots of dishcloths, both knit and crochet but I add a loop to the corner of all my dishcloths. I also have a dishwasher and when not in use I hang my dishcloth in the dishwasher where it resides out of sight. However, I am very careful to hang it away from the soap dispenser and any moving parts so I can also leave it in the dishwasher while it is running. This way my dishcloth gets washed and sterilized every time I wash the dishes.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

franbhines said:


> what kind of yarn is usually used for knitting dish clothes and face clothes?


Peaches and Cream cotton or Sugar and Cream are the usual ones. Can find this in WalMart or Michaels. They wash beautifully and last for a lonnnng time.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love them.
I crochet them. I have an aunt that knits them and sells them at her church bazaar.
I was at her house, last month to drop off and afghan I made for her church bazaar and I bought several from her.
My wife loves them too.
I know, her church bazaar isn't until October. But, I hate to be rushed. LOL.
That way, she can sell tickets early for the raffle.
Dick


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Each to their own, but if you look to see where the people who knit dishclothes live mainly I think it shows that it is more a custom in the US, the same as shawls. I also dont see the point of doing loads of socks when they are so cheap to buy, Although with socks I can see a certain point in knitting them for warmth. But if people want to make them then let them we all have our own preferences and we do not have to make things we dont want. I shall stick to grandchildren jumpers, dolls clothes, toys and the odd thing for myself. As long as we enjoy what we do what difference does it make what we knit.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Vole61 said:


> Each to their own, but if you look to see where the people who knit dishclothes live mainly I think it shows that it is more a custom in the US, the same as shawls. I also dont see the point of doing loads of socks when they are so cheap to buy, Although with socks I can see a certain point in knitting them for warmth. But if people want to make them then let them we all have our own preferences and we do not have to make things we dont want. I shall stick to grandchildren jumpers, dolls clothes, toys and the odd thing for myself. As long as we enjoy what we do what difference does it make what we knit.


Each to his/her own stuff for knitting/crocheting. I happen to make dishcloths, but I use them under my plants or on my table as a decoration. I also use them for facecloths as they are so soft and I like using things that I make. They are also great for housewarming gifts.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

My husband puts our kitchen sponges in the microwave for two minutes every day. Would this really sterilize anything? And how would that work for dishclothes? as well as washing them. Mmm.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


I said yesterday this could start a war!!! BUT, the people on this site are all very kind & tolerant & I don't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

My question is - what's washing up? I have a dishwashing machine, no cloths required!!

Actually, what I have done is make placemats for the kitchen with dishcloth cotton and when I want to replace them, I use them at the sink. They also make good floor cloths


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

My question is - what's washing up? I have a dishwashing machine, no cloths required!!

Actually, what I have done is make placemats for the kitchen with dishcloth cotton and when I want to replace them, I use them at the sink. They also make good floor cloths


----------



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

I love to see these knitted / crochet dishcloths, but like so many of the others, I use disposable cloths as have "a thing" about harbouring germs.
However, I do save some of the patterns / instructions and keep threatening to make some an join them into a blanket or, as above, use them as table protectors. Keep 'em coming.!


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

There is no requirement to "understand" why people knit dishcloths. Some of us like to, some see no use --so what? You don't want to? Then don't. Nobody cares what you knit.
I don't like people to pick up my dish towel and dry their hands. I have a larger knit cloth out and family knows--dry your hands on the knit one, not the one that dries dishes.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

the ones I buy fall apart to quickly so I make my own and love them !!!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not a dumb question. It's a dumb opinion. To each his own. No one should have to defend her/his project choices to another person.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Hear, hear! I agree. We have become germ phobic.


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

Primarily, I knit them in order to try new patterns and learn new stitches and knitting techniques, because I design my own afghans as gifts for brides, babies, and graduates. US size 5 needles, cotton worsted weight, and 42-45 stitches, make a comfortably sized dishcloth for me. I very rarely follow someone elses pattern; I thrive on working out the details for myself. I have used my own hand knitted dishcloths for years, and its very hard to go back to the skimpy terry cloth ones. And a very nice bonus about knitting dishcloths is that you always have a nice little gift on hand. Two of my nephews would consider Christmas a loss if they didnt get their annual supply of knitted dishcloths from Auntie!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL[/quote]

I crochet a lot for charity.
love to crochet and have been doing it for years.
I understand that some people do very little knitting and anything they make, they keep for themselves.
Some people buy very expensive yarn and make only very few items.
I use Red Heart and make about 10 afghans a year and other things that I donate to charity.
I like the fact that I can make what I want and in what ever colors that I choose.
I don't have to be restricted to a particular pattern, size, color.
I enjoy crocheting as a hobby and not a job.
In fact, I enjoy giving away my work. People who receive it are very appreciative.
When asked to make something, people want it for less than the cost of the yarn.
Dick


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

"And I doubt they would get sick even after a week of use. Our culture is so germ phobic that it forgets a) we have an immune system that needs to receive more attention for health, and b) we would not be alive without the benefit of germs!!"

Hear, hear! I agree. We have become germ phobic.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never knitted a dish cloth, but I did knit my daughter some cotton burp rags when she had her baby and she loved them. I did experiement with some designs and that was fun. Sometimes I have some downtime at work, it would be a perfect small project to have at my desk.


----------



## lvb726 (Mar 12, 2013)

My sister started knitting dishclothes years ago. We now fight over them because they actually work well, are easy to clean (just throw them into a load of laundry), match our kitchens, and last for months. She says they are a quick knit and great stocking stuffer or she uses them to wrap small gifts in.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

They don't take up THAT much space in the washer!!!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

As I say if every one liked the same things we would not have this forum to start with,everything would be boring,I would not like to live like that.i would like to say thank you to pat brown for the link,and I will be making some.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

As I say if every one liked the same things we would not have this forum to start with,everything would be boring,I would not like to live like that.i would like to say thank you to pat brown for the link,and I will be making some.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

oh but you cannot buy such nice pretty socks cheaply. I love home made knitted ones so much better.


----------



## AnnieBea (Oct 25, 2012)

I have knitted dishcloths and given them away when I need a small, last-minute gift. I've actually had recipients ask if I would make them more if they would buy the yarn for me.

That, and people also use them as hot-pot holders and one of my friends uses them to set her houseplants on so her furniture won't get marked up.

And, as mentioned before, they're great for practicing new stitches and are a very portable take along project!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

OMG 11 pages about dishcloths! You gotta love this place-KP! So, love 'em, use 'em, knit 'em-have made 3 Easter themed ones in the past few days. To each his own. :roll:


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

My mom loves them. She uses them to deal with dishes/countertops. Mom will use them as decortive items, I made one that looked like the front of a sweater. They are a great learning tool.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I teach dish cloth to new knitters so they can learn stitches. Once they have a bunch made they can crochet them together and have a lap blanket if they want. They also make great burp cloths for babies.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I love knitting dishcloths. For they are wonderful and useful ways to learn new stitches, they tote easily for a travel project, make fine gifts, finish up quickly and probably have about a million other qualities and even more uses than fellow KPers have already mentioned. 

I have a friend who loves to knit but would never do a dishcloth because she hates the feel of cotton yarn between her fingers...she knitted a project out of cotton once and swears she'll not do it ever again!

It's all personal preference and if we all liked or did the same things the world would be a boring place.... :wink:


----------



## Basenji Lady (Nov 2, 2011)

I first started kniting washcloths in order to practice new stitch patterns. But I actually use them now for a different purpose. I show dogs and I usually carry several in my tack box with me. They are great for cleaning up the dogs' feet or cleaning their faces off while at a show. Of course, I knit them in colors that match the dogs' coats!

Debbie B-T
Edwardsville, IL


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> 
> I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.
> 
> surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


You toss them in the washer at the end of the day. And you can put them in the microwave for 1 minute while still wet to kill any germs you might have missed.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

So, shoes just cover your feet, but some of them are very pretty. 
We make dishcloths because we want to.
I personally don't see the sense in making socks and I have no desire to, but I am all in favor in other people making them. 
Whatever floats your boat.
I love my knitted dishcloths and haven't used anything else for years.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

yes Drene i wondered too but thought it must be a US thing i


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

cakes, what do you mean "chux"? Do you mean those things that hospitals use under incontinent patients? I would not want those SHOWING in my kitchen. That sounds irrational, but I never promised to be rational.


----------



## tbmcswain (Jan 29, 2013)

They make the best gifts. My friends request for them often.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

I did agree with you but I have used the idea of them to do afghans which my gds love not done in cotton. ...then i had a wash cloth in with my knitting and gd asked what it was so i gave it to her now everyone wants one


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

There is nothing better for washing dishes and when they wear out they make great rags. I am currently trying to get some new ones knitted for myself. I buy the cones of white Sugar 'n' Cream cotton yarn and always have a basket filled. My children will use nothing else so I have to keep them supplied as well. I agree that you need to make one and give it a try. They are a quick project and I don't make any with designs--just simple knit.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

continued !! i have thought the shawl are absolutly fantastic but i dont think they would be worn here- dont get me wrong i admire every thing on this site & some items take my breath away the skill is "something" i can only dream of-- even the dish cloths are fantastic but i would not use them i use cotton ones & put them it the washing machine wash


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

The expression don't knock it until you try it is definitely true in the case of washcloths/dishcloths - never saw the attraction myself until I used one - and I'll never go back to store bought dishcloths again....I make smaller ones with netting to use as scrubbies and also use them as washcloths, love them all..


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you KNIT the ones you make with netting?


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

i totally agree, it is hysterical. I do love KP as we do share an enormous amount of information and resources. thank you all. God Richest blessings to you all , and Happy St. Patricks day coming and Blessed Easter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They also make great pot holders if you use a bulky yarn. Plus they make good place mats for hot mugs, or if you have a granite table top like I do they are great under the plate to keep your food from cooling down too fast. And of course they are great for washing with also! Multi-purpose! And you are not booted out! Many have thought as you and ended up finding good uses for "dish cloths"!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Lots of answers here for you. My response is that I make them for gifts. All my friends love them for the bath and ask for them. So if I have guests everyone leaves with one and if I go visiting everyone gets one. I also make them as shower gifts with a nice bar of soap and tied with a ribbon. Kids love them also. Another good idea is to make a glove from crochet cotton for the bath, another big hit! PS, when my chickens aren't laying, I trade a dish cloth for a dozen eggs from my neighbor. It's all she uses in her kitchen.


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, dishclothes were originally for washing dishes. Now I use them for the guest bath as a face cloth. The reason I like to knit them is that it gives me a chance to try out a new stitch without a heavy investment in yarn or time. But I get your distaste. It's o.k. to be an anti-dishcloth person--we'll still love you!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

good idea for using as a guest wash cloth.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

No exaggeration, every time I check out KP I learn something useful.

How many Good Hearts are out there!


----------



## CharP (Jan 25, 2013)

My husband does our dishes and hates them. I use up ends of cotton sweaters and give them as gifts. My friends either love or hate them. They make great house warming gifts. I some times need "no think" knitting so I use up these scraps.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

The only dumb question is the one that is not asked. Never thought about knitting or crocheting any until I had so much left over yarn that I decided to use it all up. Everyone that I made one for has been asking for more, so I guess they enjoy using them. They have also been snatched up like hotcakes when our dog/cat rescue group had a fundraising event, so there are many dog/cat lovers also who just loved using them.


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Drene, Well I am glad you asked...lol
I was thinking it, but never had the nerve to ask anyone. 
I just can't see putting in all that beautiful, time consuming work into a dishcloth, and then using it to clean the dirty dishes even if it is using up scraps. I get mad when it's time to wash my knits at all even in the gentlest and cleanest of water.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


I got my first knitted dish cloth at a flea market. I loved it so much that everytime I would be at flea market or senoir sale I would look for them and buy when I could. I don't use anything else now. I now make my own. If you ever use one you wil know what the rest of us already know.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I knit them. They are small mindless projects. Great for when I am a bit tired or preoccupied. They make great gifts.

I also use only handmade cotton dishcloths for dishes and general kitchen cleaning. They feel great to my hands, do a bang up job on the dishes and wear very well.

Since I made and used my first one, I have used nothing but.

I also use them as face cloths and shower cloths. They feel wonderful, and exfoliate nicely.

When it comes to dishcloths, it really is a case of try it, you'll like it lol. At least is was for me.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Right on. They are fun to knit when you want to knit and haven't figured out a pattern or yarn. I always used them for scrubbing as they are great for that. Some really love them and I'll knit them if they ask me to. It's a great gratuity for my mail lady as she loves them.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dish rags/wash rags are comfort items. They give you comfort while you are knitting them, using them, and giving them. They give comfort to people receiving them also because they know you cared enough to spend the time doing it for them. They are easy to sterilize. Just pop them in the microwave while wet for one minute. All done


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

My daughter and hubby remodeled their bathrooms recently. She asked me to knit and/or crochet washcloths for her for Christmas. She requested dark purple for one bath and dark chocolate for the other. I made a half dozen for the kitchen and four hand towels. I even made several cloths and a hand towel for my great gr.andson. Every one was happy


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm with you Just Drene... Can't see a reason for dish cloths. My carry projects are what ever I happen to be knitting at the time. Right now it is socks... short socks, crew type socks, knee socks. I have also carried scarves for mindless knitting. But I have also carried fair isle sweaters. Like I said... what ever is on the needles at the time. I only have one WIP at any time. 
Jane


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

It is a way for new knitters to learn stitches, knitting tension, etc. on a small scale. I knit a few when I first started, and now am on to other things.


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't like knitting them, but i found some organic cotton that is so soft. Not for dishes though! washcloth for the bath


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

jadancey said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't think of as good a way as you did to put it.[/quote

-----------

I was wondering why someone would bother to read and make 2200 posts on the board of a subject they so disdain.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ashadaum said:


> I don't like knitting them, but i found some organic cotton that is so soft. Not for dishes though! washcloth for the bath


May I ask which cotton you use for washcloths for the bath?
Thanks


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

berniceont said:


> No, no, they are truly wonderful. Wait till i tell you what i am doing with them. My grandson is very talented, he is a musician, actor, etc. For Christmas i am knitting him a scarf. No biggy right? Wrong. I have gone through as many cloths as i can find and chose those which represent him. One with a coffee cup, his initials, a heart, a treble clef. One that says "I love Books". A dragon, musical notes. I am doing it in black and red, his favourite colours. One square red one black etc. It is actually a montage of what he loves.


That is a terrific idea! Talk about a special one-of-a-kind! He will be thrilled.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


not dumb at all, I use it as a 'test run' for a new stitch, but would rather make something useful, so I make a lot of them when I'm trying out new patterns.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree---we disinfect everything, so no one has repeated small exposure to various microbes. Then we have little or no resistance to whatever 'bugs' are around. My Mom always said her house was clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy!Dishcloths were changed regularly, were soaked in bleach now and then, and were washed often. We were pretty healthy. 
Of course, if someone in the family has a compromised immune system, the above doesn't apply!


tamarque said:


> Torticollus said:
> 
> 
> > ....... I've used them for 35 years and no one ever got sick from my doing dishes with them 2 days in a row.
> ...


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I love knitted cloths for kitchen and bathroom. 

I can't understand people knittting all these shawls/afghans that feature on the forum but each to his own !!


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

Iused to knit them as a child and now knit them using dishcloth cotton at £1.60 per 100grams which will make two good sized cloths which can be washed or bleached as desired.
They are becoming very popular again.
It's personal choice.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Now I really feel dumb. I thought the concept of the knitted dish/facecloth originated in Britain


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

TickledPinki said:


> OK!!! Now... This forum has gone and done it!!! I have never knitted or crocheted a 'cloth... Dish or face... But now I have to!!! I am between projects so this should be ideal!!! No dumb answers or controversy... Just a good discussion from all sides! You always learn!!!


 I :thumbup: I'm now going to have a go like the idea of using them as face cloths looked up the link to all the different patterns and raring to go. What a lot we learn from one question


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

you are right a waist of time i wonder if any one really uses it


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

you are right a waste of time i wonder if any one really uses it


----------



## Iceni (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everybody:
Cotton is best for dishcloths. I don't knit them either. I use old towels cut up as dish cloths then either launder them or toss them.
One tip, if you are going abroad to Europe or England, take lots of face cloths, either knitted or bought, preferably disposable. They have no clue what you mean when you ask for one and they are usually NOT available in hotels or B&Bs.
Happy crafting.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Apparently some people love knitted dishcloths. (I'm not one of them.) But I have a friend who mentioned she loved them and hasn't had any since her Grandmother died, so I made her a bunch and felt positively ELDERLY while doing it because of the grandma connection.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not dumb at all! I knit a couple of facecloths and really like them better than purchased ones. My 7 year old granddaughter always wants to use them when she visits me so I made several for her for her bath. They are very soft, not too big, made in 'custom' colors, and only used once before washing. I haven't knitted dishcloths because I don't even use purchased ones for dishes; I use HandiWipes as I think they rinse out cleaner and dry more quickly.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When I had hip replacement surgery, I had a class two weeks before to help me prepare for recovery. One of the things we were told was not to use those plastic scrubby bath sponges, as they were a hot bed for bacteria. We were advised to use a fresh washcloth for each shower. Those hand knit cotton squares were perfect. Big deal throwing them into the laundry! It has been months since surgery, and I am still using them. Also have some for the kitchen for washing dishes, for wiping the counters, and for wiping the appliances. I don't understand the antagonism some people show toward the knit cloth squares. "Try 'em, you'll like "em"


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Using a full dishwasher saves water - throw your dishcloth in with the dishes & wash on hot.
Same goes for a sponge - clean it in the dishwasher too.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Cotton dish cloths were something I made when I first started knitting and wanted learn more about gauge. After I made 6 and gave them to a friend who wanted them I never made any more.

Now - my friend would like me to make some more. She says it's something about the heft of hand knit cotton dish cloth that she likes. Go figure. 

I think that they are a great little project for youngsters just beginning to knit - something that is functional , made with yarn that is large enough for them to control - I can see them as a good project in that way.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


I am with you, never waste my time on a dishcloth. They smell before the day is out and in the laundry and they stain! I use a Dobie pad, a synthetic sponge wrapped in a strong mesh. I will spend my time making towel toppers and hot pads.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

gnendeljudith said:


> you are right a waste of time i wonder if any one really uses it


Nothing is a waste of time if the item is used and enjoyed, and the person who made it enjoyed making it. I do make knitted and crocheted dishcloths/washcloths, and I do use them. And, when my daughter moved out on her own, actually asked me to make her some for her new place, as she hated the ones she bought. So, just because you may not use or even like a particular item, I don't think there's any need to trash it. I, myself, would never wear a shawl, but I don't think anyone who makes one is wasting their time.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> I love knitted cloths for kitchen and bathroom.
> 
> I can't understand people knittting all these shawls/afghans that feature on the forum but each to his own !!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

My daughter has a business she makes all natural soaps, lip balms, bath soaked, lotion bars and many other things and I knit 300 wash cloths a year for her to sell. Also wash mitts, scrubbers and scrap soap pouches. 
Her web site: a-natural-alternative.com


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

I use them for wipping counters, so easy to just toss them in the washing machine, instead of using sponges which are harder to be thoroughly sanitized. Ones received as gifts are used to separate Pyrex dishes and non-stick skillets.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I love them and so do friends and family. I have made loads of them. Use them for everything. Make great gifts and even use them for bath cloths. Such a variety of colors. I also crochet two together and use them for pot holders and hot mats.. You can also crochet or sew them together for place mats. Many uses and they wash great. Just my opinion. Always have a bunch on hand.


----------



## PSY (Feb 23, 2013)

I make piles of these for give aways. I do not like using them since they can't be bleached. I Clorox all my dish clothes. The readily available cotton yarns in this area come out 'bleached' looking, colors ruined, but most everyone loves them when I donate or give them as gifts.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I hear people who are crazy about them, so I make them for others. Don't get it myself. Sometimes I use the patterns for parts of blankets or something else.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

They are wonderful and very addicting! Try it, you'll like them. I promise.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't imagine using them for faceclothes/flannels, but I know people who swear by them. Now, if I had a drying closet, as so many of you Brits do- I might be more inclined. That said- I adore them for doing dishes. They never scratch a thing, yet the textures created by using varying patterns seem to give a better "scrubbability" to them. I'd never make one in stockinette stitch! Boring and too smooth, Garter, yes. Try one- you'll love it too I'm betting. As for facecloth- guess I'd better take my own advice and try it for that as well! I need new ones, perhaps I should be knitting them!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

cakes said:


> i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> 
> I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.
> 
> surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


Not sure why but... this cracked me up!!! 
:lol: GERMS are everywhere! I love cotton dishcloths. But... now I'll never be able to look at them the same  What's a chux?

Kelli


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Chux via Google. It looks like a handiwipe. Chux makes cleaning products.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Another silly question- what is a Chux? Guessing like a North American "J-cloth" (disposible cloth- yet rough on the environment.)

Re "germs": I do know that if we continue to be as germ free as possible,we will also continue to not build our own "naturally acquired immunities." These come from being in contact with pathogenic (harmful) bacteria and our bodies learning a/ how to recognize them and b/ how to fight them. If we keep our homes so sterile that our bodies don't learn how to fight them, we're in big trouble when we come into contact with them in the greater world. So- unless you like to be a hermit- best allow a bit of nature to help your body develop some natural resistance! 

These dishclothes knit up so quickly you could easily have one per day. If you do them in white or soft colors, bleach them if you must (I do realize that some people have a condition which makes them germophobic- and I do sympathize with that as it has to be terribly limiting in life.) I only bleach mine when they need it for color (ie: white is spotted with ketchup stains...) Maybe this could be a first step for someone who has problems with sterility overdoing? Hope it helps!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

BaraKiss said:


> Apparently some people love knitted dishcloths. (I'm not one of them.) But I have a friend who mentioned she loved them and hasn't had any since her Grandmother died, so I made her a bunch and felt positively ELDERLY while doing it because of the grandma connection.


Just keep in mind that "Age is a matter of your mind! if you don't mind, it doesn't matter." 

Have a happy day!


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I have knit some and give them away as little gifts - if we have been invited for dinner to someone's house or as part of a house warming gift. Wrap them around a nice smelling bar of soap or liquid dish washing and they are a really nice gift. You might have to educate the recipient on the uses of them but that's ok. They also make great stocking stuffers for adults since stockings are so big and I can't ever find enough to put in them!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

musing crow said:


> Cotton dish cloths were something I made when I first started knitting and wanted learn more about gauge. After I made 6 and gave them to a friend who wanted them I never made any more.
> 
> Now - my friend would like me to make some more. She says it's something about the heft of hand knit cotton dish cloth that she likes. Go figure.
> 
> I think that they are a great little project for youngsters just beginning to knit - something that is functional , made with yarn that is large enough for them to control - I can see them as a good project in that way.


You are correct- lovely to teach children with. My knitting club at school is now making them. Some chose colors for dishclothes (as gifts- since they clearly don't intend to use them themselves  ) and some chose soft or even very vibrant colors to make faceclothes. To each his own!

The kids are thrilled to be making something which is a/ manageable and b/ useful!


----------



## laurraine (Jan 20, 2013)

I started knitting face cloths a couple of weeks ago and now prefer them to the towelling type. Never thought I'd make them...won't go so far as to make toilet roll covers though.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

sparkiee said:


> I love them and so do friends and family. I have made loads of them. Use them for everything. Make great gifts and even use them for bath cloths. Such a variety of colors. I also crochet two together and use them for pot holders and hot mats.. You can also crochet or sew them together for place mats. Many uses and they wash great. Just my opinion. Always have a bunch on hand.


OH- clever ideas!


----------



## animalshorses (Aug 30, 2011)

That is not a dumb question ! I use the dish cloths for wash cloths. It gives a chance of doing different patterns and something to do with them once they are finished. I like sugar and creme 100% cotton and I have knitted some that have lasted for 3 years and going strong through many machine washings and drying in the dryer. Quick knits and you can use up leftovers.


----------



## Phil413 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh hun, there is never a dump question. They are great little things. Last forever! Use for dishes or face cloths or cleaning! LOL yes I have said the 'c' word!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I knit them for my own use in the shower and to put in gift parcels for new babies..I have knitted a couple in dark coloured cotton for dishcloths to put in the kids stockings at Christmas but I don't knit many for the kitchen!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made hundreds of them. I use them myself, all my family uses them and I sell lots and lots of them at the end of the year. People buy them for themselves and for gifts. 
In fact I try to keep a lot on hand as I'm always having ones call me during the year when they run out or want some to give to someone. 
Boy, don't knock them till you've tried them. They are wonderful.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I use a Dobie for swishing the dishes before I put them in the dishwasher. And for cleaning the countertops, front of the fridge and cabinets. That's just a personal preference but I have nothing against dishcloths.

But the ones I make are called FACECLOTHS and I really do love them in the bathroom. I've given several as gifts and people say they love them too. Especially my teenaged grandchildren who have acne.

The other reason I love making them is called "Instant Gratification;" when I'm getting weary of big projects that take a long time to do, there's nothing to perk me up like completing a small project in one evening.

Still, no reason to make them if you don't want to.........


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I would boo hoo them until I tried one. Now I wouldn't use anything else. My daughter in laws snatch them up as soon as I make them. I use bleach in my dishwater so I don't worry about germs building up in the dish rag. But they don't take up much space in the wash either. So if you have water shortage just throw it in with other things. I just finished a baby blanket using the diagonal dish rag pattern. They are usually the first thing that one does when teaching someone to knit. Especially the ones that have the yarn yo, ktog, knit and purl stitch in them. Don't throw out the dish rag in the dish water. You'll be sorry you did.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I second that.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

taborhills said:


> Do you KNIT the ones you make with netting?


I don't know if anyone answer question but netting is use for scrubbies.

If interest I will share with you a scrubbie I made along with the pattern. The scrubbie pattern that I have is for crocheting.


----------



## crafty56 (Jul 3, 2011)

I knit the dish cloths before and I find I don't use the ones people knit for me I just use them for rags insted of dishes as I own a dishwasher. I also was given to Christmas dish clothes from my Sister that she knit for me and the dye in the yarn turns the water colered.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know how many I've knitted know its alot. I do animals and I have one that has the 3 crosses in it that I've given to a couple of past pastors. I must have a million patterns and they don't start to smell sour or any thing.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I had some that bleed in the dish water. I think it was Bernet yarn. I suppose you could put them in a water vinegar solution before using or salt water to set the color. Hot water tends to make colors in cotton bleed. But not everything goes into the dish washer and they are nice for cleaning counter tops and other things. Can use for dust rags etc. I make what they call Tawashi's. They are crocheted and those that passed them by made a mistake. But the ones that tried them ask for my pattern. they are round and made from the cotton yarn. They are as popular as my knited dish cloths. Once educated in the use of them you will never go back to anything but a cotton dishcloth or tawashi.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't use them but make them for other folks who love them. However, I have made a whole stack of "dishcloths" with acrylic yarn and was planning on sewing or crocheting them together for an afghan/blanket. If you use variegated yarn you can put them together in rather nice patterns. Since I don't like putting stuff like that together all the squares are still in a big plastic bag..... :?


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

cakes said:


> I never use a cloth to wash my body. YUK


Just curious, what do you use?


----------



## KITTYPERSON (Sep 21, 2012)

I would not go to the trouble of knitting a dishcloth, to me 
knitting is something pretty to wear, and not something to wash dishes with etc.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I never use a cloth to wash my body. YUK
> ...


Ditto- I can't imagine feeling clean without a cloth. However, having travelled many parts of the world, I do realize this is largely a North American habit of cleansing. I love the idea that as I wash, I am sloughing off all those dead skin cells. Much better than having them flake all over the house as dust! Not that I have given this a great deal of thought before- but there you go! I just feel cleaner and fresher with a good scrub!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Knitting has many uses. practical things to use and pretty things to wear. We who make dishcloths don't just make dishcloths. But an hour or so every so often to make such a useful thing isn't a trouble. Once you use one you will understand what those of us that do, take the time to make them. If you sell your homemade items at craft shows you soon find that they are money makers. And I like the money to buy they yarns to make my pretty things.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


I will join in on that challenge. I love mine for wiping down the counter tops, so they are not just for washing dishes. I also use them to wipe down my stove and wipe out my microwave and wipe the spots off my refrigerator. Being 100% cotton and so absorbent, they are great. Much better than those thin things you buy in the store. Plus, they are so easy to make and very fast. Can't say enough good things about them. I like to have enough on hand so I can change them every day. Also, yours is not a dumb question. Never not ask a question because you think it might be dumb. How else are we to learn things?


----------



## mominabook (Jan 10, 2013)

I really prefer my dishcloths to any other form of dishwashing aid (except my husband!). They just go in the load with my towels and are small enough to make no difference in the volume washed. They wipe counters without leaving the wet watery mess behind such as you get with a sponge. They're rough enough to unstick most messes. And they make a great beginner's knitting project - nobody cares if the tension isn't quite right or a stitch is dropped, so no ripping required.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I never use a cloth to wash my body. YUK
> ...


They're called hands!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use loofah mitts instead of washcloths. (great to exfoliate) If no mitts then it would be a cloth. Can't imagine getting clean without either


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


I can't see the attraction either but will follow your advice Chrissy and make one


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> That is exactly what they are. And you cannot believe how great they are for washing dishes. You knit a bunch of them because once you use them you want one for every day and then you tell your friends, and they tell their friends and...
> And there are no dumb questions except the one not asked.


You are perfetly right miss eastlake. No question is ever dumb. By the
way hows the weather out there?????


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow 17 pages and running ! I will add my 2 cents worth (inflation)..im learning how to crochet and these washcloths are helping me practice my stitches and they wonderfull take a long projects ! And besides they are reusable and my family doesnt use anything else.. i say thats a good thing!! Try them!! What u got to lose??? ITs not a waste of time...knitting is NEVER a waste of time


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

And speaking of dishcloths Michaels has S&C on sale this week... u cant go wrong !!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> ok, another (probably dumb) question: do these need to be made of cotton or will any leftover yarn work? thanks!


100% cotton is the best to use, I wouldn't be without my dishcloths now apart from them being eco friendly they are just the best


----------



## maggscott (Feb 28, 2013)

The question is so funny because I thought the same thing until I bought some cheap cotton yarn at Michaels for lack of anything else I was in the mood to do. My grandchildren love them - they use them as baby blankets, pretend dishcloths to wash cardboard party hats, to dust my furniture. I love doing the little pictures on them and they are definitely easy to take with you to knit. I have yet to use one to wash dishes or a face but you never know. Lots of cute options on ravelry. My next one is going to be a car saying BEEP.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok. Is there anymore dumb questions? This one sure has gone on way too long.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Another handy crocheted or knit tool is a cloth made with #10 crochet cotton. Make 2 squares or round ones, stitch together and they make great scrubbies. You can use them on the face or body, but gently as it would take off skin. I have seen them with a bar of soap inside but you don't need a bar if used in the kitchen. No scratching your pot or delicate dishes. They don't soften up when washed and just toss in the laundry or dishwasher.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Knitted or crocheted dishcloths are great to practice a new stitchen pattern, as are they great to wash dishes with! I too, hadn't made one nor used one before learning about them on KP. Now everyone who comes over to our home wants a dishcloth or facecloth!LOL!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

That's neat. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I like to knit dishcloths also and I also make spiral scrubbies out of Red Heart kntting worsted. I use them all the time. As far as germs go, they are everywhere. When I wash my dishes, I also scrub out the dishcloths and scrubbies and get them as clean as I can. They go in the washer lots too. I have done the pretty round ones too and use them as hotpads under dishes and also to put under planters. Sometimes I don't feel like doing big items and enjoy knitting dishcloths and slippers.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 8, 2012)

Knitted dishcloths are lovely to use. Great for dishes. Some cottons first time in water seem a little repellent but after use are very good at sopping up water. A few dishcloths in white or light loads of wash don't take up much room. I use them until I don't like the look of them and then they become rags for everyone to use. Even if they get a hole in them, they are great rags and you don't feel bad about throwing them away then. If I feel they are dingy, throw a little bleach in the water, hang them on the line, lots of ways to use them. Give one a try, you may find you like it. For your face however, many of the cottons are a little coarse. Feel and choose them with softness for the face in mind. I don't use them for my face, but I give them as gifts along with a nice sweet scented bar of soap. Makes a nice thank you gift.
Carol in WA


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I just had a memory jog. I think it was Courier who told me that Knitpicks organic cotton is a nicer quality and makes great face cloths. Haven't tried it yet myself.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Some us like them,some of us don't. When I want mindless knitting socks and washclothes is what I need. My best friend who taught me magic loop at my LYS thinks the same way you do. My mom knitted them by the groves as gifts and for church bazaar. Some never want to do anything more than dishclothes. There are lots of wunderminds that have your same thought but it may be what they enjoy.All of us who knits,crochet,quilts or does any hands on craft love something different that's what makes us so exciting and special and friends. There will always be people that wonder this. It just is what it is.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Where can you get cotton on cones in the UK?Lindseymary


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


I'm with you! i wouldn't waste my time knitting or crocheting something I can't wear or someone else can't wear! I'll buy good old HandiWipes for doing the dishes or wiping the counters.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

scotjud said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


I bet if you tried the knitted or croched dish cloths you would never go back to HandiWipes. There is just no comparison. Plus, knitting or crocheting them in a simple pattern is fast, fast, fast.


----------



## Bev39 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


First, let me say, "There are no dumb questions, but sometimes questions receive dumb answers."

Now to your question - I can think of a number of reasons for knitting dishcloths. 
1) They are a good project for teaching somone to knit.
2) They allow us to try new pattern stitches.
3) They're quick, so the fun of beginning a new pattern with a new color is always just around the corner.
4) They may even make washing dishes and cleaning up the kitchen a liile more fun.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> scotjud said:
> 
> 
> > Just Drene said:
> ...


Maybe ;-) And certainly the saying "each to his/her own" is true. But right now I have about 5 or 6 different knitting projects going so there's no room for dishcloths. I don't get bored because when I'm tired of one I just switch to another. Gives me an excuse to have a bigger yarn stash without guilt. ;-)


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi! everyone, dare I come out and face you all? Wasn't that quite something then. My first question is 'do I get a gift for my topic running for 18 pages'. Something along the lines of a knitted 'dishcloth' from you all.
I woul like to put this little point straight first of all. never would I laugh or ridicule anything one chooses to knit I only questioned or intended to question why anyone should take so much time and effort in creating these lovely little cloths just to be used as 'dishcloths'.

Now after reading what seems like hundreds of replies you inform me that they are used not mainly as dishcloths but have many other uses, such as bathcloths, a childs cloth to use in playing, a plant holder, and place mats and so many other things I counted. You have quite bewildered me, but I am so glad that those beautifully knit little cloths you make are not only used for dirty dishes. I would weep tears to see such beauty used s such.

I think any fellow Brits will agree that cheap cotton yarn used for these 'dishcloths' is not readily available over here indeed a through search on the shelves is called for, and then when found it is not cheap

I really enjoyed reading all those posts. I learned lots and other questions arose from within my original.

It brought lots of avatars out of hiding that I have not seen before. I hope like me you have enjoyed reading everything. and there was no intention to offend anyone
My husband made me three cups of coffee whilst I was reading all the posts. Thank you all who put in their bit.

Witchy Drene (a 76 year old who loves a bit of fun)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> Ok. Is there anymore dumb questions? This one sure has gone on way too long.


Sorry- I'll have to disagree. And I mean no offense by doing so!

I doubt I'm the only one who has learned a lot from this supposedly "dumb" question. Lots of great ideas of what people use them for, other than the usual dish or faceclothes that is.

Also, surprised (and disappointed) to hear the negative(strongly stated) judgements of those who choose not to use them. My goodness, we are all entitled to our opinions- so long as that opinion is not discriminatory or flat out rude. If you choose not to use these, no one is going to make you! No reason to imply that those of us who choose to, shouldn't enjoy them! NO problem also with anyone saying they prefer not to- so long as it's not said in terms such as "Yuck." To each his/her own!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cakes said:


> i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> 
> I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.
> 
> surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


I love mine and just put them in the microwave for 1 minute on high to sanitize (wet, of course)


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

For the germ phobic: I wash my dishclothes (even the ones I don't knit) then put them in the microwave for a minute. That zaps those nasty little buggers. I learned to do with with sponges, because sorta hubby loves to use them and I think sponges are just nasty. But, the man that will do dishes is priceless, so I'll keep getting those nasty things for him - and tossing them in the microwave, too.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

cakes said:


> because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!


I am sure that the water restrictions in Melbourne have now been lifted and there have never been restrictions on personal use, we are only asked to limit unneccesary use where possible. I am not sure how much extra water 7 dishcloths uses but I change mine daily(twice if the GC's are here) and haven't noticed a huge difference in my exorbitant water account.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hi Witchy Drene, HALLELUJAH someone else has said it. It just seems like a waste of knitting time to me!!


Since everyone knows how they want to spend their time, why worry about it. After all it is THEIR time and doesn't affect anyone else. :wink:


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

And there are no dumb questions except the one not asked.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> For the germ phobic: I wash my dishclothes (even the ones I don't knit) then put them in the microwave for a minute. That zaps those nasty little buggers. I learned to do with with sponges, because sorta hubby loves to use them and I think sponges are just nasty. But, the man that will do dishes is priceless, so I'll keep getting those nasty things for him - and tossing them in the microwave, too.


"sorta hubby"- too funny! As for the microwave tip- thanks for that! Do you do it while it's still wet? I would worry about fire if it was dry.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I also knit and crochet dishcloths. They are fast to do. You can make one while watching TV. My mother used to make them. When she passed away everybody in the family asked who was going to make them now. The torch was passed to me , sort of. Make them for Christmas gifts. Also add them to something else for a birthday gift, etc. Use "baby colors" and give them as a baby gift aliong with shampoo, boby wash, lotion etc. They are soft, easy on the skin etc. Everybody who sees them asks for some.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Well now, I hadn't thought about putting dishcloths in the microwave. I will do that from now on. Great ideas on KP aren't there?


----------



## Harold's Mum (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Crochet Away, have you ever thought of knitting bandages for leprosy with your left overs? Several friends and I get together once a month to do this.


crochet_away said:


> Drene you're right it is just that, a dishcloth (for dishes) or wash cloth ( flannel/facecloth )..
> I knit or crochet them quite a lot especially if i have odds n ends to get rid of..


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


YOU are NOT kicked out of Knitting Paradise--this is where we all love each other and welcome fun questions!!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

tielma said:


> I think Chux are (or used to be) disposable diapers.


Chux is a brand of disposable Diapers(we say nappies or napkins I know that will gross out those of us who call serviettes napkins) It is also the brand name for dispoable cloths that are a non woven absobent material useful for the sort of jobs I would use a knitted dishcloth for. They are available in a tear off roll and not terribly expensive and can be washed. I prefer my knitted ones or microfibre.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I think there are the great for doing dishes..I never thought to put them in the microwave but if I am using the dishwasher I will throw them in there to wash..


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


LOL...sowwee your not gonna be booted! LOL OoOo I love home made dish or washcloths...they outwear all others. U can make them as tuff or as delicate (baby cloths) as you want... they have home made scrubbies too! hee hee :lol:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeye said:


> what is a chux?


The chux I have used are to catch leaks....you put them underneath patients.


----------



## japd (Jul 10, 2011)

I have made them for several years and donate them to a thrift store. They sell then for $1.00 a piece and I can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven't been making them for long,in fact I had never heard of them before joining KP. Now I love doing them, especially as I am a newish knitter. It is great, seeing the different patterns taking shape. Some I knit in acrylic and use as pads for hot pans, etc. Then I have my face cloths, done in pretty designs and my dishcloths (NOT RAGS) in plainer patterns.My problem is buying the 8ply cotton as it is scarce in Australia so I use the craft cotton from the discount outlets and double it up.
It always amazes me that the topic of dishcloths always gets such a reaction on this forum.Surely it doesn't matter what we knit as long as we are enjoying it?


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Have a look at this post

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152247-1.html


----------



## VictorianRose (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL..... I agree with you ... about you can only have so many dishcloths.....!!! But, many people like to make their own , I guess and maybe give them for gifts...???? I dont use them myself, but, others do. I dont think it is a dumb question... im sure a lot of people thought that same thing at one time or another.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


Not only that- do you see all the info you have initiated! I've learned other purposes for these dish/wash clothes, how to care for them (microwave)... thanks for your dumb question! Ask some more please!


----------



## GenevaR (May 16, 2012)

We sell lots at our Farmer's Market but the best part is they do wash nicely, they are like the older type terrycloth facecloths and get off the dead skin cells when used as facecloths. They can be made to match your kitchen or as I did made different colours so my children would know whose turn it was to do the dishes.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is a question for some one. Is there something strong I can knit in with the yarn when making dishcloths ? I need an idea for making a rougher dishcloth that I can scrub pans with. My daughter in law saw some at a christmas bazaar last year. Springchicken66


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

My pa's aunt made a lot of them and gave them to family. Her's were not knitted to guage for the dishcloth cotton--they were very loose and floppy. Just rectangles--about 25 sts across and on #11 needles. 

You'd swear they were a just a mess. Not at all pretty like some can be. All holey and stretchy. 

Well they were great to use. I like them better than the regular ones, because they are so easy to wring out. 

They are simply wonderful. My friend has a drawer of them, all bleached out and soft. 

I use them to drain glasses, too. 

You can make covers for the swiffers, too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorry but I skipped to page 20 without reading all your wonderful comments, hanging head, but I had to add the first thought that came into mind. Knitting dish clothes is a wonderful way to learn new patterns or practice a pattern without wasting your efforts by ripping out. These cloths are wonderful to use as well--they last and last after many washings. If I am repeating someones similar comments, just look at this as a "like". Good question and not dumb at all.


----------



## country nan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi drene

i agree no question is a dumb question only those not asked

same as you I have a lot of trouble down loading and finding what I'm looking for either I use the wrong description or some thing I have nearly given up in desperation

country nan


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a friend who just learned to knit (and purl) a couple of years ago. So far she has made nothing but cotton dishcloths--thousands I think. She gives them away and I got some. They are great! I stitch nylon net on one side of some of them to make them scrub stuck on stuff better. After using I rinse well and microwave for one minute. That way they do not get germy and are ready to go for the next job. Still, I am trying to talk my friend into making something else. I told her a scarf is just like a dish cloth only longer. I'm sure she could do it, but so far it's still just dish cloths!


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

BiDDi said:


> tielma said:
> 
> 
> > I think Chux are (or used to be) disposable diapers.
> ...


Must be like what we in the states call Handy Wipes which is a brand name can either be washed or disposed of.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always said knit dishcloths are bigger in America than in the UK and Australia because of the difference in the way Americans do their washing. Here we (generally) use scalding hot water to wash our "whites" and dry them in a dryer, so when they come out you feel like they were really sterilized. I know when I was in Australia almost everyone hangs the wash outside to dry, and takes every step possible to conserve water. If it were me, I don't know that I'd want kitchen germs swirling around with my clothing if they were being washed in cool water and hung out to dry. Also some of the dish soaps are more natural than the ones in America, some don't even have to be rinsed from the dishes, so definitely not the microbe-killing river-polluting level of toxicity we're used to here.

That's just my take, I mean no offense to anyone, anywhere.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

On the knittinghelp web site, specifically http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders
they have many patterns for dishcloths and pot holders. There are 31 designs, but the one with the US states and Canadian provinces has 55 designs. I made Illinois in my high school colors for a high school reunion door prizes a few years ago.


----------



## craftymamma (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I've been reading all the posts with a good deal of interest. I've been knitting for over 35 years and have never knitted a "cloth". I am now excited to do one (or more).. Could someone please detail the pattern. ie needles, ply,stitches and rows. Just a guide would be nice. Thank you


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


I think you meant on high for a couple of minutes in the microwave. That's what I do because I don't have a dishwasher. I would guess that all these KPers would have come down with food poisoning by now if germs were a problem. I'm also against throwing something away after one use if it can safely be reused. Cotton scraps make great pot holders too (be sure to make them 2 thicknesses and don't use an openwork stitch) and are another way to practice new stitches. I gave some as Christmas gifts and they went over big. I thought people would feel they're too old fashioned but the the ladies said they liked them.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

springchicken66 said:


> Here is a question for some one. Is there something strong I can knit in with the yarn when making dishcloths ? I need an idea for making a rougher dishcloth that I can scrub pans with. My daughter in law saw some at a christmas bazaar last year. Springchicken66


I lucked into some acrylic yarn that was meant for plastic canvas work, at my local second hand store. It's dandy for adding a bit of scrub to a dishcloth. I made mine into scrubbie squares- but you could add some to a piece of a cotton dishcloth (say, in the centre, or one corner!) Hadn't thought of this before- may try it myself!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

If the shoe fits. :-( :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

craftymamma said:


> Hi, I've been reading all the posts with a good deal of interest. I've been knitting for over 35 years and have never knitted a "cloth". I am now excited to do one (or more).. Could someone please detail the pattern. ie needles, ply,stitches and rows. Just a guide would be nice. Thank you


Just google "free knit dishcoth patterns" there are so many free, I'd never pay for one. The basic pattern is usually on the inside of coton skeins as well (bernat/peaches and creme... .) If you can't find one PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

cakes said:


> i would never knit nor use a cloth such as that.
> 
> I use a chux as a dishcloth and throw it out at the end of the day.
> 
> surely knitted cloths harbour germs.


Now tell me, just what is a chux? :?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I do the dish clothes and have also come up with a spiral scrubbie that is knitted. I use Red Heart knitting worsted weight to knit them with. The web address is:
http://shannon4j.blogspot.com/2009/12/circle-scrubbie-video.html if you would like to try it.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

This has been fascinating! I too wondered about the different patterns for dish cloths - seemed a shame to use them for cleaning dishes - my thought was to frame them and hang them on the wall, some are so pretty. I think I see where Drene was coming from as I too am from the UK - the cost of decent 100% cotton yarn is high here and not really of a suitable 'feel' for 'cleaning' cloths (it has a sort of sheen). The dishcloth cotton that I bought was still fairly pricey and a drab ecru colour, not very inspirational! I used it double to knit a pot-holder!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> No dumb questions on kp,all questions have answers,i don't knit dishclothes either,but a lot of people do,i respect their rights to knit or crochet what ever they want too,just as i knit what i want.I think it's the height of bad manners to take people to task for what they knit. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

tmlester said:


> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> > No dumb questions on kp,all questions have answers,i don't knit dishclothes either,but a lot of people do,i respect their rights to knit or crochet what ever they want too,just as i knit what i want.I think it's the height of bad manners to take people to task for what they knit. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> ...


Me too!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I do the dish clothes and have also come up with a spiral scrubbie that is knitted. I use Red Heart knitting worsted weight to knit them with. The web address is:
> http://shannon4j.blogspot.com/2009/12/circle-scrubbie-video.html if you would like to try it.


Permission to access denied, is there another place to get the pattern?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Here is a question for some one. Is there something strong I can knit in with the yarn when making dishcloths ? I need an idea for making a rougher dishcloth that I can scrub pans with. My daughter in law saw some at a christmas bazaar last year. Springchicken66


Try Hemp6 - you can use it alone too, but I like it mixed with a cotton like Peaches N'Cream. You can get it here:
http://www.paradisefibers.com/allhemp6-hemp-yarn-for-knitting-by-lanaknits.html

Or try Amazon, they have it on sale occasionally.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Hi! everyone, dare I come out and face you all? Wasn't that quite something then. My first question is 'do I get a gift for my topic running for 18 pages'. Something along the lines of a knitted 'dishcloth' from you all.
> I woul like to put this little point straight first of all. never would I laugh or ridicule anything one chooses to knit I only questioned or intended to question why anyone should take so much time and effort in creating these lovely little cloths just to be used as 'dishcloths'.
> 
> Now after reading what seems like hundreds of replies you inform me that they are used not mainly as dishcloths but have many other uses, such as bathcloths, a childs cloth to use in playing, a plant holder, and place mats and so many other things I counted. You have quite bewildered me, but I am so glad that those beautifully knit little cloths you make are not only used for dirty dishes. I would weep tears to see such beauty used s such.
> ...


Drene, What a prize you are to have among us. It has been a joy to return to KP and find another 10 pages of replies. And you are very observant to notice some previously quiet voices heard today. It has been a fun thread which we needed to get us to Spring here abouts. And how I love the Brits who can so effortlessly use the word 'whilst'. A bit of fun it has been.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you see the reply I posted earlier? I stitch one side of my cloth with nylon net and it makes an excellent scrubber!


----------



## yto111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep. Super easy to knit. Plus you can use them to practice new techniques or stitches and still have something useful. I just started making them again and my son just loves them. Says they're the best dishcloths he has ever used!


----------



## craftymamma (Aug 21, 2012)

What about a metallic yarn?maybe doubled?


----------



## craftymamma (Aug 21, 2012)

cainchar said:


> craftymamma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I've been reading all the posts with a good deal of interest. I've been knitting for over 35 years and have never knitted a "cloth". I am now excited to do one (or more).. Could someone please detail the pattern. ie needles, ply,stitches and rows. Just a guide would be nice. Thank you
> ...


Thanks.will do now. :thumbup:


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


Not dumb at all, just curiosity...
Once you use a knitted dishcloth, you will understand why. I love them. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


Yes. And you can try new patterns on them. They are quick and easy, and give a feeling of accomplishment. Best part...no matter how ugly they are, no matter how many mistakes you make - they are useable.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I've made over 50 of them but can't bear to get them wet!

If you're a beginner, it's fun to get a stitch dictionary, swatch the designs you like, and claim you're making "spa" cloths.


----------



## beanie8 (May 17, 2012)

Dishcloths are fun to make, dont take a lot of time and are useful. You are right that they are to do the dishes with, I have made several and they seem to be good for scrubbing difficult stuff off of the dishes. They are usually made with cotton. And they make nice quick last minute presents. Give them a try if you have not already done so, you might change your mind about them.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Hi everybody:
> Cotton is best for dishcloths. I don't knit them either. I use old towels cut up as dish cloths then either launder them or toss them.
> One tip, if you are going abroad to Europe or England, take lots of face cloths, either knitted or bought, preferably disposable. They have no clue what you mean when you ask for one and they are usually NOT available in hotels or B&Bs.
> Happy crafting.


I think they are called flannels in the UK, or they used to be when I lived there. Another name was face washer.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I make large ones for the wash cloths and small ones for dish cloths. Since I have a dishwasher I just use them to halfway prewash the dishes before loading.I make the large ones mostly as gifts and use the scrap yarn as small ones for the kitchen....I usually only use paper towels to drain fat from bacon and almost buy no paper towels as I have plenty of smaill dishcloths to wash counters etc, and just add in to my regular laundry.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, here is the dumb answer. You make them cause either (a)You want to get rid of your odds and ends, (b)You have nothing better to do, (c)you love them cause they are great for washing the dishes and cleaning up around the kitchen or (d)they are great as gifts. I haven't made but one but I taught my mom how to knit them and she makes great ones, as long as they are out of cotton cause if you make one from acrylic IT WON'T ABSORB WATER AND JUST MOVES AND SMEARS EVERYTHING. LOL Now aren't you glad you asked. Seriously, it is a US thing I guess cause everyone in the UK I think has asked what in the world a dish cloth is. LOL Got to love it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, here is the dumb answer. You make them cause either (a)You want to get rid of your odds and ends, (b)You have nothing better to do, (c)you love them cause they are great for washing the dishes and cleaning up around the kitchen or (d)they are great as gifts. I haven't made but one but I taught my mom how to knit them and she makes great ones, as long as they are out of cotton cause if you make one from acrylic IT WON'T ABSORB WATER AND JUST MOVES AND SMEARS EVERYTHING. LOL Now aren't you glad you asked. Seriously, it is a US thing I guess cause everyone in the UK I think has asked what in the world a dish cloth is. LOL Got to love it.


I think most of the Aussie KPers hadn't heard of these either. Now I am hooked on them but would love to be able to buy the nice cottons which you have in the US. I can buy online but the postage is usually too high. I use acrylic to make hot pads to protect bench tops, etc and they always look nice too.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I have knitted what Icall "SPA CLOTHS", they are good for expholiating the skin. I give them as gifts along with a nice bar of soap and they are loved by the receiver. Making them is good for learning new stitches and patterns.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

First, no question, honestly asked, is dimb. Now as to the dishcloth...I make them as I have found that large swatches give me a good idea of gauqe when I am going to make a garment. Then the swatch is treated as the garment will be treated after it is made. I can then see how it will drape and how the pttern will look in the garment so there are no surprises after I have spent a small fortune on the yarn. A bit of abuse as the dish cloth is used will show if the yarn will pill or if it wll grow with age. I find that an extra skein or ball or two is a good investment, as often, more than one large swatch is necessary to get the fabric I want from a specific yarn. 
If the fiber is one to be dry cleaned then the wash cloth is blocked and often put in the dryer with other garments to abuse it. Once the corresponding garment is completed then the "wash cloth" is set aside to beome part of an afghan, or it is felted to becme a good washcloth. his is also a good way to determine just how much shrinkage you will get when you make something to be felted. (I once did this, and using the resulting information, I made myself a pair of socks that looked like they were for the Jolly Green Giant but, once they were felted they fit perfectly.)
The bottom line is that a good knitter or crocheter knows the value of a large swatch and if you are going to swatch you may as well do something useful with it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

japd said:


> I have made them for several years and donate them to a thrift store. They sell then for $1.00 a piece and I can't keep up with the demand.


$1.00 doesn't even hardly cover the cost of the yarn. You should tell them to sell the cloths for at least $2.00 or even $2.50. I bet they will still sell just as many because they are so popular.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

tmlester. Thanks. I will give the Hemp6 a try. Springchicken66


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Sharon C said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Is there anymore dumb questions? This one sure has gone on way too long.
> ...


I do agree with you. Each to their own and we are all allowed our own opinions. I am on the verge of leaving KP for a while as every time I comment or post there is one person who snaps at me and isn't very pleasant. Its not nice. I live and let live and would never be nasty to anyone whatever their opinions were. We are all adults  Have a lovely day folks xx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please don't leave us. There is always someone who might be grumpy. I'm sure you really enjoy most of the things here on KP so please stay.x


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh bless you Ohsusana ! Thats very sweet of you. At first I put it down to her having an off day but it seems to be persistent. I love this forum though and you are right. Maybe I need to learn to just ignore the grumpies and concentrate on the lovelies like yourself xxx Thank you xxx


----------



## alstripleplay (May 18, 2012)

HI Ladys Iam a little surprise to see the comments on dish cloloths. if god made only brown suits it wood be dell wold.


----------



## wendyheather (Oct 21, 2011)

cakes said:


> because of the dreadful water shortages here I can only do laundry once a week I certainly could not wash 7 old dishcloths!


Why not?

I don't make or use them, only shop bought ones, but I throw them in with the towels to wash..


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

elaine_1 said:


> I also thought that, especially living in our chuck away society. HOWEVER. I made some pretty ones as a gesture to my mum last year for mothers day. she was thrilled and said pity no one knits cloths anymore, I remember when everyone used knitted cloths. so I thought I would knit a couple for myself.. and wow, my hubby wont wash with the regular ones now and I have even seen the kids searching the dish cloth drawer for a knit one. I would say knit them bigger, but what ever you do KNIT ONE.


When I was about 6 and at junior school we were all taught to knit and sew, boys and girls. Knitting was.........wait for it..............dish cloths!!!!! Sewing was stitching up a hem on a piece of linen. I was so proud of my first hem, I took it to the teacher for her to swoon with delight, and she cut the damn thing off and told me to do it again for practice.
This was at a little school in Bryn Mawr, Wales.
Susan


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> Ok. Is there anymore dumb questions? This one sure has gone on way too long.


I hadn't realised that there was a limit on the number of replies to a given question / comment ;-) 
If you find this thread (no pun intended) not to your liking, don't read it.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i must be of the old school because dishcloths mean the same as they do to you, for washing dishes, facecloths or flannels as we call them up north here are for washing your face. i can see no point in making them for dishcloths. i would rather make squares into something useful such as a shawl or throw. :?


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

springchicken66 said:


> Here is a question for some one. Is there something strong I can knit in with the yarn when making dishcloths ? I need an idea for making a rougher dishcloth that I can scrub pans with. My daughter in law saw some at a christmas bazaar last year. Springchicken66


You can buy netting at the fabric store. Buy the cheaper, coarse kind. Cut it into strips. You will have to hold it with your yarn, and knit away. Of course you will need bigger needles. But, you will have your mesh wash cloth.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, this topic is going crazy. I'm finding some replies a little less than nice. Being a new member I was a bit surprised. Just my opinion. But, I'm saying this: I learned on dishcloths and they are useful. I never considered learning a waste of time. People knit what they want. 

When I travel I take a cone of cotton yarn with me. I rarely knit bigger projects when we go to the beach. And when we go to the beach we generally rent the same house. While there I will knit washcloths in my free time. And, I may have made some on my way down. They go into the kitchen drawer of the house I rented. My contribution. A little gift for the homeowner. What makes me really happy is that the last time I was there, the cloths had not been stolen. I go back in August. I'm curious to see if they are still there. Last time we were there was 2010.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> Bombshellknits said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


Ouch! I shave my legs every day (Please, no one send snide comments), but, some hairs tend to lay down and I cannot catch. Then, they start to become ingrown. So, unless I scratched my legs with my nails, I can't loosen up the skin or hair. So, washcloth for me, and a bar of soap (I know, gasp, hiss, curse!). My daughter makes the soaps and I make washcloths


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

If it is germs you are worried about during a water shortage, you can pop a WET dishcloth in the microwave for a few seconds, and it will kill anything and everything on it! By the way, this is also a good thing to do for those green scouring pads, such as the Scotch brand, that do NOT have any kind of metal in them of course. Otherwise, just laundering and drying in the dryer takes care of them. There are cotton yarns on the market specifically designed for this very purpose, so look around, if you are interested in trying them! They really do serve double duty when you use them as swatches to learn or practice different stitches!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> I've always said knit dishcloths are bigger in America than in the UK and Australia because of the difference in the way Americans do their washing. Here we (generally) use scalding hot water to wash our "whites" and dry them in a dryer, so when they come out you feel like they were really sterilized. I know when I was in Australia almost everyone hangs the wash outside to dry, and takes every step possible to conserve water. If it were me, I don't know that I'd want kitchen germs swirling around with my clothing if they were being washed in cool water and hung out to dry. Also some of the dish soaps are more natural than the ones in America, some don't even have to be rinsed from the dishes, so definitely not the microbe-killing river-polluting level of toxicity we're used to here.
> 
> That's just my take, I mean no offense to anyone, anywhere.


We haven't died yet :wink:


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

There is a lady that knits 1" strips of nylon netting into her cotton dish cloths. She makes them in 4" squares. You wrap the netting around the cotton yarn as you knit. A size 8 needle is used so that it is tight. Not the easiest to work with but she makes allot of them. Only cut enough make one at first.


----------



## Patyears (Nov 14, 2012)

Guess the dishcloths aren't for everyone, but I love using them. to answer lambchop: I would only make them of cotton.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

This forum has led me to begin knitting my first dish/face cloth!!! I am about half way finished with one! I am hooked!!! Y'all are so wrong for that!!! I was able to knit one mindlessly while watching TV and with a half-Lab/half-Bassett (who thinks he is a Chihauhau) in my lap!!! Can't do that with my "pretty" knitting!!! Now..... To find the time to include all the patterns ideas to these cloths!!! Thanks for the ideas!!! I am addicted!!!


----------



## HappyKnitter5 (Mar 3, 2013)

I wholeheartly agree with you all. Why join a forum where you have no interest especially if you are critical of it.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I started knitting them after my husband and I saw a report on TV about a sponge at your kitchen sink is the germiest thing in your house. Really grossed me out. I knit some of my dishclothes and crochet others. Have convinced my daughters to use them at their houses. When they get faded and shabby they go out in the rubbish and I make some more. Also they are a good way to learn new stitches!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

springchicken66 said:


> Here is a question for some one. Is there something strong I can knit in with the yarn when making dishcloths ? I need an idea for making a rougher dishcloth that I can scrub pans with. My daughter in law saw some at a christmas bazaar last year. Springchicken66


Funny you should mention that. I am trying a dishcloth experiment. I had bought some #2 nylon thread at Hobby Lobby. Last night I knitted a Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth 
( http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html ). I did the first half with Knitpicks Dishie yarn. When I knit the second half I held a stand of the nylon along with the yarn and knitted with both strands.

The nylon adds to the nubbiness (is that even a word lol). It did a great job on the dishes, counters, etc. It remains to be seen if the cloth will hold up, or if the friction of the nylon strand on the cotton strand will cause the cotton to wear prematurely. (That was why I did half and half for comparison purposes lol). If it holds up as well as the plain cotton, I'll make more.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Some people like them. I see things I wouldn't dream of wasting my time knitting, but it's everyone's personal choice. So I just let them to it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

bobglory: Your pattern for the dishcloth is the pattern I us for my dishcloths. I have made hundreds of them using this pattern. It's a favorite at all my craft sales. 
I did change the pattern slightly as per request from a lot of my customers. 
I use #9 needles... start with the 4 sts. Then increase until I have 50 sts. then decrease and finish as per pattern. It makes a slightly thicker and larger cloth. Most everyone likes the new size. 
A few still like a smaller cloth so I go back to the original pattern for those


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> Wow, this topic is going crazy. I'm finding some replies a little less than nice. Being a new member I was a bit surprised. Just my opinion. But, I'm saying this: I learned on dishcloths and they are useful. I never considered learning a waste of time. People knit what they want.
> 
> When I travel I take a cone of cotton yarn with me. I rarely knit bigger projects when we go to the beach. And when we go to the beach we generally rent the same house. While there I will knit washcloths in my free time. And, I may have made some on my way down. They go into the kitchen drawer of the house I rented. My contribution. A little gift for the homeowner. What makes me really happy is that the last time I was there, the cloths had not been stolen. I go back in August. I'm curious to see if they are still there. Last time we were there was 2010.


I'll bet they will be gone this time since it has been over two years. Welcome to KP. Please ignore any of the snippy comments. I chalk them off to the person having a bad day. Most of the people on here do not let their bad day bleed through to the comments they post here. KP usually brightens my day. My morning started out bad because when I took my grandson to college, there was an accident on the freeway that closed the two left lanes and of course everyone from those lanes had to move over resulting in the whole freeway being blocked as traffic came to a standstill. I was fortunate to be near an off ramp and took it and had to traverse the city streets to get him to school and I had to get home in time for a dental appointment. My appointment was for 8:00 and I got there right at 8:00 and was very stressed out. The gals at my dentist's office are so nice. They got me de-stressed right away. So, here I am - in a good mood again and enjoying my time with everyone on KP. My advice - just ignore the snippy comments. LOL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


Dear Witchy, I vote for keeping you in KP! :thumbup: I have never made a dish cloth or wash cloth and can't see myself ever doing it. I use very special polyester/polyamide cloths to wash dishes and my shower. They dry and polish simultaneously and there's no cotton in the world that would do that when wet. Besides, if I'm going to do all that handwork, it'll be on something to wear, or to look at. I plan to use another KP friend's advice to use old stash for pet blankets to give to the local animal shelter, or if it's not washable I'll figure out something else to do with it, but wash cloths?? Not. And before anyone jumps me with teeth and claws, if you love making dishcloths, I do think that's wonderful. Just saying that Witchy has a good point with her question.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> bobglory: Your pattern for the dishcloth is the pattern I us for my dishcloths. I have made hundreds of them using this pattern. It's a favorite at all my craft sales.
> I did change the pattern slightly as per request from a lot of my customers.
> I use #9 needles... start with the 4 sts. Then increase until I have 50 sts. then decrease and finish as per pattern. It makes a slightly thicker and larger cloth. Most everyone likes the new size.
> A few still like a smaller cloth so I go back to the original pattern for those


I am going to have to give that a try. Thanks!

Gigi


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


I would hope no one would jump you for what you like to use and for your opinion. If what you have it what you like then that is great. We all have different tastes. If we didn't, the world would be a really boring place, don't you think? Anyway, glad you have what you like and pet blankets for an animal shelter is a great way to use up old stash. I know those wonderful animals appreciate the comfort that gives them. Our dog, Bruno, loves to paw the afghan on our couch around to his liking before he lies down on it. Sometimes he really gets it bunched up.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

I thank you Witchy (are you a witch in any way) as I am now going to give a hand knitted cloth a go. The cotton yarn in the UK is expensive but I feel I have to do at least one....just to see 

I too have noticed a few sniping comments. I have always lived by this rule: If there is nothing nice to say....then say nothing !!

Well done on getting a good long discussion going xxx

AutumnGoose (a fellow witch  )


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> I thank you Witchy (are you a witch in any way) as I am now going to give a hand knitted cloth a go. The cotton yarn in the UK is expensive but I feel I have to do at least one....just to see
> 
> I too have noticed a few sniping comments. I have always lived by this rule: If there is nothing nice to say....then say nothing !!
> 
> ...


I learned that same rule about saying nothing if you can't say something nice and I try to live by that. I try to be a good person.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats the best we can do Evie but unfortunately there are some who type first....think later....or maybe never get to thinking !!!
I like being a good person. I get a much better feeling being good. I would be mortified if I ever thought I had upset someone ! If someone upsets me online I am learning to just ignore them now 

The good far outweigh the bad thankfully 

xxx


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Silverkiwi said:


> Sharon C said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Is there anymore dumb questions? This one sure has gone on way too long.
> ...


To SharonC - then click the unwatch button on the top of any page and you won't have to hear any more. Personally, I love the back and forth and all the great comments!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

tmlester said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > I do the dish clothes and have also come up with a spiral scrubbie that is knitted. I use Red Heart knitting worsted weight to knit them with. The web address is:
> ...


Sure, if you PM me with your emai address, I will send you the pattern for the spiral scrubbie.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Witchy Drene here again. Please let me say once again in my defence that it was not meant as any criticism remarking about the number of 'dishcloths' that are knit. Now many of you have explained to a complete novice that those little cloths you knit are used for many things. I would not like to see beautiful work being plunged into hot greasy water, and whoever it was asked if I was really a witch, well that is for me to know and you to find out. Is Witchy forgiven, but think of all the pleasure I have given you all.


----------



## craftymamma (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Ohsusana
I buy my cotton from Bendigo wool mills. It's all Australian and great quality. It comes in 200g balls in a wide range of colours and is about $13 a ball (I'm going on memory for price so pls check that). Hope this helps.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

craftymamma said:


> Dear Ohsusana
> I buy my cotton from Bendigo wool mills. It's all Australian and great quality. It comes in 200g balls in a wide range of colours and is about $13 a ball (I'm going on memory for price so pls check that). Hope this helps.


Hi crafty mamma
Thanks for those details. I did check Bendigo mills out a while ago but will have another look. I have previously used Bernats handicrafter cotton which I ordered through Yarn Over in Brisbane. It was the 340 g ball for $15, but then I had postage of around $7-$8 . It was lovely cotton but because It was a big ball, I got a bit tired of using the same colour. Will have another look at the Bendigo site. Thanks, Sue.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Loving the topic!  The responses from all over the globe and especially how we all approach a similar household chore differently. I now feel obliged to make a dishcloth - won't use it for dirty dishes though - most probably it will be used as a facecloth for mucky grandsons. Loving the positive comments and as the saying goes, "Variety is the spice of life"!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Bombshellknits said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this topic is going crazy. I'm finding some replies a little less than nice. Being a new member I was a bit surprised. Just my opinion. But, I'm saying this: I learned on dishcloths and they are useful. I never considered learning a waste of time. People knit what they want.
> ...


Thanx! I needed the nice comment. I don't know about the dishcloths still being there. There are probably kinda old. Better bring a cone of cotton with me!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Just Drene said:


> Witchy Drene here again. Please let me say once again in my defence that it was not meant as any criticism remarking about the number of 'dishcloths' that are knit. Now many of you have explained to a complete novice that those little cloths you knit are used for many things. I would not like to see beautiful work being plunged into hot greasy water, and whoever it was asked if I was really a witch, well that is for me to know and you to find out. Is Witchy forgiven, but think of all the pleasure I have given you all.


I always thought you were just asking a question. Hey, I can't figure the obsession with knitting sox. No reason to apologize or defend yourself!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> craftymamma said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Ohsusana
> ...


That is pretty pricey! It's much less expensive in the US, but, I can't say it's super great quality.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > craftymamma said:
> ...


The expense is probably one of the reasons that dishcloths/spa cloths aren't all that popular to knit here.. I wish some enterprising person would make nice cotton yarn more affordable here. The Bernats cotton is made in Canada and is really nice.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

autumngoose said:


> cainchar said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon C said:
> ...


I have felt the same way at times. Ignore it. Don't be bullied out of something you like. We don't all think alike...thank goodness.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> japd said:
> 
> 
> > I have made them for several years and donate them to a thrift store. They sell then for $1.00 a piece and I can't keep up with the demand.
> ...


I make them, but I have also paid $3.00 for them and not felt like it was too much.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Please don't leave us unless you do not enjoy KP any more. Ignore her/him! We like you and want you to stay.

Kathy



BobnDejasMom said:


> autumngoose said:
> 
> 
> > cainchar said:
> ...


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks to all of you KP ladies that answered my question about making my dish cloths a little stronger for scrubbing pans. Super ideas and I will try them. When I joined this site, I tentatively asked questions - as I slowly came back to knitting again. The response was always helpful and supportive. I love it when we all jump in with our thoughts and ideas. Our conversations go off in all directions and I always sign off having learned something new. There are many of us that live with serious issues and I find that most of our KP ladies reach out to each other with compassion. This site has two K`s = Knitting and Kindness. The main thing is that we all knit what we like, and enjoy sharing free from criticism. I will let you know how my `scrubber` dishcloths turn out. Right now I am struggling with the white Westie Puppy and loving it. Springchicken66 x


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here's a website with a washcloth for each state plus Australia, England and New Zealand: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/people_places.html

Here's knitting central directory of all different kinds: http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

Here's a free pattern from Rhonda White who also sells patterns: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/shop_roundcloths.html

Knitted Lacy Round Dish Cloth - ©copyright 2005 by Rhonda K. White 
"(Please note the change in red at the end of the pattern...it will work without knitting this one extra row, but it is easier to sew it together if you do ) )
Materials: cotton yarn and size 7 needles will yield a cloth that is approximately 10 inches across from tip to tip

Cast on 18 stitches 
Row 1 and all remaining ODD numbered rows: knit across 
Row 2: k2, (yo, k2tog) twice, yo, k11; turn (1 st left on needle) 
Row 4: k2, (yo, k2tog) twice, yo, k11; turn (2 sts left on needle) 
Row 6: k2, (yo, k2tog) 3 times, yo, k9; turn (3 sts left on needle) 
Row 8: k2, (yo, k2tog) 3 times, yo, k9; turn (4 sts left on needle) 
Row 10: Bind off 4 stitches, k 12; turn (5 sts left on needle) 
Row 12: k2, (yo, k2tog) twice, yo, k6 ; turn (6 sts left on needle) 
Row 14: k2, (yo, k2tog) twice, yo, k6; turn (7 sts left on needle) 
Row 16: k2, (yo, k2tog) 3 times, yo, k4; turn (8 sts left on needle) 
Row 18: k2, (yo, k2tog) 3 times, yo, k4; turn (9 sts left on needle) 
Row 20: Bind off 4 stitches, K to end. 
Repeat rows 1-20 ~ 8 more times for a total of NINE repeats. Knit one more row before binding off - draw up center and sew seams together. This looks good in solid colors, and FABULOUS in variegateds! )"

Opps Rhonda's web site doesn't work--here she is on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/rhonda-white


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the idea of round ones. Like doilies but better because I can't crochet.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have knitted the Lacy Round Dishcloth several times and it is very pretty. If you put knitted round dishcloths into a search there are many out there and they are free patterns.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

The trouble with KP is that there are so many good ideas that I never get time to knit them before more come along


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Autumgoose-Don't leave. I know how you feel because I too had a bad response to something I wrote and I too thought I would just bow out of this place but then I thought a moment and said to myself, I have every right to be here as anyone else and I was entitled to my opinion and feelings and wasn't going to let anyone else dictate what I had to say. This was the first bad comment to me in about a year but there seems to be a trend on here and I don't like the way it is going. My moto is that if you can't say something nice or help someone DON'T SAY ANYTHING! I mean if you don't agree there is a way to nicely tell about another way of doing things but some people are not happy unless they are making someone else unhappy. Keep on asking questions and if someone feels the need to vent there terrible side try to just go past them and not acknowledge them at all cause that is what they want you to do.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Loving all of these patterns and so jealous, looking at the Rhonda K White Ravelry site,of the variety of colours available in the USA


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> The trouble with KP is that there are so many good ideas that I never get time to knit them before more come along


Exactly what I think. Where would I be without KP?


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Aww Kadydee That is so sweet. I have come to realise there are such lovely people on this forum that it would make me sad to leave so I have determined not to let the grumpy ones make me go. I will just ignore them 

You have made me very happy with your reply. Thank you xxx


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

All the kind hearted, positive, and sweet natured among us, which appears to be the vast majority, remember, sour people have to live with themselves while the rest of us can ignore them and move on to the next comment. Never take anything sour personally, as it is not about "you", really.

Spring is coming in the Northern part of the world. Rejoice. Hopefully the season of fire danger is gone in the Southern part. Hope you have a mild winter with just enough snow to melt and avoid drought for next summer.

To all of the Catholic faith, congratulations on the election of Pope Francis. May his time in office be positive and productive.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> autumngoose said:
> 
> 
> > cainchar said:
> ...


Same here...I have left this site for a while then come back because there are so many wonderful people here and things to learn. Example I love talking about wash cloths or dish rags whichever you prefer, but have I made them?, no. A few friends do and they share theirs so they can make more so I don't need to--but I collect patterns just the same. As far as being insulted, don't be, we are not facing each other so statements written here can be so misinterpreted. I am guilty of doing so without having any intention of offending any one. I discovered having been "out there" in the busy working world in many, many, different businesses, as an employee, as a manager, as a co-worker, as self-employed, working along side men who have their "own language" that I have become toughened and adapted to this world which many of you have not been exposed to--expressing oneself has become harsh and I don't see it becoming any better when swearing has become common in the work place. So don't ever be insulted, just say "I disagree and this is how I see it". Many times others will rush in to correct the situation or just ignore it which may be best--but then the person miss-stepping may never realize it. This site is the one place I can relax and share things with others and your presence here is very valued so please come back


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> The trouble with KP is that there are so many good ideas that I never get time to knit them before more come along


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you decide to try one make sure you use cotton or cotton/linen mix (cotlin)


Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Ask4j said:
 

> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> > autumngoose said:
> ...


Thank you for your encouraging words Ask4j. Its very kind of you. I need to toughen up I guess 
I have found some wonderful people on here and have learned so much in the short space of time I have been here. I still have lots more to learn  The good far outnumber the bad  They won't get me down again....not while there are good people like you around to offer a hand up 

Thanks again xx


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been on KP for quite awhile and there have been times when I almost quit. One of the worst subjects to bring up are yarns. Wool virsus acrylic, Red Heart talk can cause lots of problems. I have found that when it gets really hot, the best thing to do if you don't want to be involved is just not read it. Some of the women on here can be very hostile. I am glad you are staying with us because most of the ladies are very friendly and will go out of their way to help with a problem as it should be.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> I have been on KP for quite awhile and there have been times when I almost quit. One of the worst subjects to bring up are yarns. Wool virsus acrylic, Red Heart talk can cause lots of problems. I have found that when it gets really hot, the best thing to do if you don't want to be involved is just not read it. Some of the women on here can be very hostile. I am glad you are staying with us because most of the ladies are very friendly and will go out of their way to help with a problem as it should be.


And those good, friendly and helpful KPers far out number the rude, hostile ones. Just ignore rudeness and hostility wherever you may find it.


----------



## Sharon15 (Feb 15, 2013)

The dishcloths are great, agree that you should make one and try it.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. I find it interesting that such a small thing has created so many comments. I have never knitted a cloth but so many seem very passionate about them so I might give it a go.
Regarding chux it is a brand of cleaning cloths and products here in oz. These can be rinsed or thrown in wash. Yes we are on water restrictions here but to throw something so small into a machine is no problem. I must admit I use a sponge and throw it under the hot tap. These would be better to reduce our carbon footprint by being able to reuse them.
I have learnt a lot from kp including boot toppers, knit your own socks. Sometimes it easier to buy but where is the fun in that? Also learn about kp. Embrace our differences and have fun and learn new things. Thanks KP


----------



## skeader (Nov 13, 2012)

I have made many dishcloths, but have also used the pattern in making afghans. make the squares smaller,or 2 coloured. Great way to use up those small bits. Makes for interesting afghans.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Glenda C - I also have heard that sponges carry germs although they say you can put them in the microwave to kill them. The Dish Cloths are so absorbent when you use cotton. They really are great for the kitchen and then you just throw them in the washer. I think in this through away society we have gotten spoiled to using disposable cleaning stuff and then just throwing it away which in turn clogs up the landfill. I'm not trying to say oneway or another but a good simple, knitted or crocheted, dishcloth once used you won't want anything else. So try one and also in the process try a new pattern you have wanted to try to see how you like it. Like making large samples and yet they serve a great purpose as a a dish cloth. Just a simple stockinette stitch makes a great dish cloth. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

glenda c said:


> Hi everyone. I find it interesting that such a small thing has created so many comments. I have never knitted a cloth but so many seem very passionate about them so I might give it a go.
> Regarding chux it is a brand of cleaning cloths and products here in oz. These can be rinsed or thrown in wash. Yes we are on water restrictions here but to throw something so small into a machine is no problem. I must admit I use a sponge and throw it under the hot tap. These would be better to reduce our carbon footprint by being able to reuse them.
> I have learnt a lot from kp including boot toppers, knit your own socks. Sometimes it easier to buy but where is the fun in that? Also learn about kp. Embrace our differences and have fun and learn new things. Thanks KP


Aren't chickens called Chux in Australia?? or is it Chooks. I watch many Aussie TV series that I find at the library plus I have a friend who keeps me informed of what goes on in the other side of the world.


----------



## laurraine (Jan 20, 2013)

Chickens are called 'chooks' in Oz and their eggs are called 'googgie' eggs...why is beyond me but after living there for 24 years you pick up the lingo because of the feeling of belonging.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

I must I am enjoying the confusion about oz lingo. Schools are chickens. 
Hope you enjoyed your time in oz laurraine? It is funny watching TV and hearing local lingo. 
I know my in-laws were horrified when they came to oz from UK. They kept hearing Aussies asking for Durex and thought we were loose. Took a while form her to understand we were talking about sticky tape. When I first heard The Nanny tv show tune I couldn't work out how she fell on fee fanny as here in oz it is the opposite to bottom. Thought she must have been very flexible. Our differences make us who we are and we should respect each others opinions.
Orcagrandma thanks for your message and I am going to give it a go.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


This seems to be much more of an American thing than that of any other country.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Ah, the dishcloth question. KP seems to be the place to talk about dishcloths, that's why this thread is 26 pages long!  No, you won't get kicked out of KP, nor should you, Drene. I hope we've made a dishcloth believer out of you here. I don't have any store bought dishclothes anymore. All of mine are handmade because they last forever, and when they look shabby, they go into the rag bag to be used for cleaning.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I love all you aussie's and thanks for helping us here in the US to learn your lingo. Gday Mates! I know what you mean about being around people and you begin to talk like them, that happened to us when we went to Ireland and Scotland. We came back saying things just like they did, not mockingly we just picked it up. I love people with all kinds of accents. I told my kids I would ring them up, which here in the US we say Call me. Very Interesting.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I rarelu knit anything other than the odd scaf.I am NOT a fanatic about knitting. I dont try out new patterns and techniques.............my world is Music and I spent my time working on Jazz programmes for our music club. Let those who want to knit whenever and whatever they want to.LOL


I am wondering why you are so vocal about this when you admit you hardly knit! I sure would belong to a group that wasnt in my interest zone, just to criticize what someone else does.[/quote]
now,now chickkie,be nice.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Just so you don't think we are all mad down here in Australia you certainly wouldn't go into a shop and ask for a doz "googgie eggs" some people use that term with small children but not so much now. Eggs are eggs!!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I've made so many of these I can't even count them all! I do them for family, sell them at Farmer's Markets, give them to new parents for babies (with duckies on them).
They wash up nicely. 
I can understand if you have a water shortage that you wouldn't want to use these. Something disposable makes sense. For those of us that have nothing BUT water, they're great. I make mine out of white or ecru cotton and bleach the hell out of 'em when I launder them.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on KP for quite awhile and there have been times when I almost quit. One of the worst subjects to bring up are yarns. Wool virsus acrylic, Red Heart talk can cause lots of problems. I have found that when it gets really hot, the best thing to do if you don't want to be involved is just not read it. Some of the women on here can be very hostile. I am glad you are staying with us because most of the ladies are very friendly and will go out of their way to help with a problem as it should be.
> ...


Thanks Ladies. I am staying

 You are both so right and I will just ignore in future. Now I need to know what yarn to use for a dishcloth so I can get my first one underway. Oh and whats a good pattern please ? Have a good day guys xxxx


----------



## Jan520 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dish cloths are small take along projects that you can talk and knit.
Also, nice for putting under the milk jug in the refrigerator to help keep the shelf clean. They work good for a hot pad under a casserole dish or under a plant. Could make it bigger and use it for a placemat. Some of the patterns are just fun to do.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Who would have ever thought we could write 27 pages of dishcloths.
It just goes to show you what we can accomplish by putting our heads together.
I love this group (KP).


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

I was wondering about dishcloths myself. I was thinking maybe I would make a few from acrylic and sew them together for blankets for the grandbabies


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was thinking the same. There's so many nice patterns so why not make a blanket and use them.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Waif and Nelly 58 - Be sure that if you are knitting one for dishes and counters to use cotton so it will absorb water and not acrylic. I learned the hard way, acrylic does not absorb water and makes a big mess if you try to wipe a greasy counter. Good for blankets but not for dishcloths. This is something to do between big projects. Have fun ladies you will be surprised how good they are.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just given a pattern for a baby blanket made out of the dish rag pattern. You start with 5 cast on st. You k2, yo and knit to the end. Turn and repeat till you get the number of stitches in the odd number. I do 39 then you k2,yo, k2tog, k2tog and knit to the end. Repeat this until you have 5 st. k2tog,k2tog k1 cast off. When you get the amount of squares you want, sew the together.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Liz at Furze said:


> Lol I thought the same, until I wanted a quick gift for a friend who is teaching me to bell ring...so I did her a stockinette cotton dishcloth with a purl relief bell on it, and she loved it! (and uses it!)so a bit of useful fun!


Is this ringing changes you are learning?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene
> ...


I think dishrag is a regional term. I say dish towel, but I bet some people are horrified because to them they are tea towels.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mjs said:


> Bombshellknits said:
> 
> 
> > Just Drene said:
> ...


I think the name should be changed to kitchen cloth because they are not just for dishes. I use them to clean my microwave, my refrigerator, the ceramic top on my stove, wipe down counters and wipe the smudges off my cabinets and light switch plates. So, kitchen cloth is a much better name, don't you think so?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have dish towels for drying dishes and dish rags for washing the dishes. Just old farmers talk from long ago. 
We also have breakfast, dinner and supper. It is amusing that in different parts the names and sayings are so different.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I make some dishcloths out of cheap acrylic yarn and use them doubled over as oven pads. I've never had a burn since.
Also, for us KPers in Australia, that cheap cotton, sold in Crazy Clarkes etc, used double makes great heat pads for protecting work benches etc. They knit up nice and solid.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I love to read the different "accents" on my KP blog. I just love you all


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I make some dishcloths out of cheap acrylic yarn and use them doubled over as oven pads. I've never had a burn since.
> Also, for us KPers in Australia, that cheap cotton, sold in Crazy Clarkes etc, used double makes great heat pads for protecting work benches etc. They knit up nice and solid.


Be careful, as acrylic yarns will melt with extreme heat and you could be badly burned.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Of all the so called dumb questions that have ever been asked this is surely the dumbest. I will give you chance to leave the room if you wish not to read this but------ what for goodness sake is a dishcloth and why in the World would anyone wish to knit so many of them. To me a dishcloth is something to wash the dirty dishes with.-----There now I have said it . Boot me out of KP if you wish. Witchy Drene


I knew you were a Brit as soon as I saw your question! I too wondered at all the excitement, but eventually succumbed and made a "washcloth" using Grandmothers Favourite pattern.
I have since made 5 more as it's so soft and removes make up beautifully.

For washing up I stick to "wash-ups" and micro fibre cloths, though!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> Not all cottons work well, either.
> I've made a few dishcloths out of old cotton yarn that's been around for a while and didn't work well for sweaters. Other yarns that are more towards sweater or home decor yarns don't work so well. They're less absorbant.
> I do like the small face cloths, though. They're not a rough as a regular washcloth.


I've made face cloths from yarn with hemp in it and they are great for exfoliating your skin. I never thought about how nice and soft they were in plain cotton yarn - must made some to use on my face between exfoliations. thanks!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

one pattern I have you start with one cast on and make 3 stitches in that one loop. With cotton not stretching it isn't a fun stitch. I cast on using two needles and then the loop is big enough to do the 3 increases. so you k in front then the back and then in the front again of that one stitch. 3 on the needle. after that you increase one stitch each row, which isn't hard once you get those 3 on the needle. I have watched many struggle getting those 3 stitches on the needle.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I would just like to say a big thank you to just drene- for her best dumb question ,because if she had not i would not have tried to make a what every people want to call these cloths,I have loved making them.i have made 7so far I am using 2in my kitchen a friend has taken 3 to use in her home and wants more and another friend asked if I would make some for her to sell for animal charities .i am gong to be busy for a while.so a big thank you again to JUST- DRENE.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

a friend designed one for breast cancer and they group sold them for $5.00 each. Pink of course. She has passed and we're hoping her husband can find the pattern for us. I'm sure someone in the group has the pattern if we only knew them. These things sell at craft shows as fast as nylon scrubbers.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> a friend designed one for breast cancer and they group sold them for $5.00 each. Pink of course. She has passed and we're hoping her husband can find the pattern for us. I'm sure someone in the group has the pattern if we only knew them. These things sell at craft shows as fast as nylon scrubbers.


I have made these too and they were popular.
www.knitwits-heaven.com/breast_cancer_awarenesst.htm


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Again, I have read pages 1 thru 8 and don't have time to go to 28 tonight. The comments from the various countries is fascinating -- one can learn so much about things other than knitting! However, I have a couple of questions:
1. What is a chux? something you use, and 'chuck out'?
2. The person who shuttered to use a CLOTH to wash her body: can you tell us what you do use ( if not too personal?) I don't remember who it was.
Just wondering.....


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Did anyone post all these patterns that appear on Knitting Pattern Central? This is just a great variety of dishcloths to knit from kitchen to baby to facial cloths. I wasn't sure if I had posted it yet or not!

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jacquie said:


> Again, I have read pages 1 thru 8 and don't have time to go to 28 tonight. The comments from the various countries is fascinating -- one can learn so much about things other than knitting! However, I have a couple of questions:
> 1. What is a chux? something you use, and 'chuck out'?
> 2. The person who shuttered to use a CLOTH to wash her body: can you tell us what you do use ( if not too personal?) I don't remember who it was.
> Just wondering.....


Hi Jacquie 
A chux is a brand of disposable cloth. A lot of us here in Australia use them to wash the dishes with etc. They do last for a while before they start going holey. I think it was Cakes who mentioned that she doesn't use a cloth in the shower, she uses her hands, which is fine by me! Sorry if it wasn't you Cakes.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

And thank you too Janeb....................


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I too use my hands to get the stink off in the shower but as I've gotten older I need to use something on my face and a commercial washcloth is a bit rough.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. I finally went to the site for the dish/wash clothes. I copied the breast cancer one this time. I kept deleting the forum and forgot to go to the site. I also just noticed the smiles and tags to the left of this screen. Am I slow or what. I have been knitting dish clothes for two weeks. I take them with me when my other projects get too heavy to lug around. I have enough cotton yarn to start my own factory. Thanks again. Sharon C.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Drene, is there now a challenge to see if anyone else can get 28 pages of replies, you really hit a nerve, but I'm sorry if some people took the comments as insults because I' sure they weren't meant to be


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

autumngoose said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jo said:
> ...


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

My grandmother used to knit dishclothes as gifts, they were easy for her to make and a welcomed gift.. I know one lady used to wet them and freeze, then put in a baggie and use as a cold pad for aches, pains and when the kids got a bump in the head.. much prettier and softer than the cold plastic cold packs, and they mold easier to fit the need. They are good for fine china, soft and don't scratch. I guess we all have our preferences.. but they sure are popular!!! you can even buy wool now that is soft but scratchy to make pot scrubbers..


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like the yeahs far out number the nays. The cotton knitted or croched dish cloths get the "seal of approval."


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a very bad fall down a flight of stairs. I was badly concussed and had a broken wrist among other things. My concentration is poor, I tried knitting a matinee jacket for a baby with the feather and fan pattern, I made so many mistakes that after the fourth time of having to frog I gave up on it. I love knitting and crochet, so to get myself up to speed, I have started knitting a plain dishcloth in moss stitch. I can put it down and pick it up again very easily. I am finding it very therapeutic, so watch out family and friends, you will be getting wash and dishcloths as gifts in the near future!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Reyna said:


> I had a very bad fall down a flight of stairs. I was badly concussed and had a broken wrist among other things. My concentration is poor, I tried knitting a matinee jacket for a baby with the feather and fan pattern, I made so many mistakes that after the fourth time of having to frog I gave up on it. I love knitting and crochet, so to get myself up to speed, I have started knitting a plain dishcloth in moss stitch. I can put it down and pick it up again very easily. I am finding it very therapeutic, so watch out family and friends, you will be getting wash and dishcloths as gifts in the near future!


Keep on keepin' on Reyna. Good for you, girl!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I had a very bad fall down a flight of stairs. I was badly concussed and had a broken wrist among other things. My concentration is poor, I tried knitting a matinee jacket for a baby with the feather and fan pattern, I made so many mistakes that after the fourth time of having to frog I gave up on it. I love knitting and crochet, so to get myself up to speed, I have started knitting a plain dishcloth in moss stitch. I can put it down and pick it up again very easily. I am finding it very therapeutic, so watch out family and friends, you will be getting wash and dishcloths as gifts in the near future!


 I wish you well Reyna - keep plodding on xxx I had a minor stroke in January and wish I had known about these dish-cloths then, as it was I was knitting headband / ear-warmers. I used to be able to knit three in one day - after the stroke it took me a week to knit just one! I persevered and have knit myself a hat and have now bought the yarn to knit myself a sleeveless cardigan, (my New Year's resolution to knit something for myself)!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, Chewuch and Bernadette, I appreciate your positive good wishes. Good luck with your sleeveless cardigan, Bernadette! We do just have to keep plodding on, and I am finding that as the weeks go by it is becoming easier and my knitting quicker!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Reyna I'm sorry you are all banged up but keep doing what you can as it is the best therapy and you to Bernadette. My hands get painful and stove up on me if I quit knitting or crocheting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reyna said:


> I had a very bad fall down a flight of stairs. I was badly concussed and had a broken wrist among other things. My concentration is poor, I tried knitting a matinee jacket for a baby with the feather and fan pattern, I made so many mistakes that after the fourth time of having to frog I gave up on it. I love knitting and crochet, so to get myself up to speed, I have started knitting a plain dishcloth in moss stitch. I can put it down and pick it up again very easily. I am finding it very therapeutic, so watch out family and friends, you will be getting wash and dishcloths as gifts in the near future!


We do what we can do, I can't go without my knitting either I agree its very therapeutic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

